# Narendra Modi: A terrorist who rose to become the PM of the largest democracy in the world



## war&peace

This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Arz kiya hai....Sulag raha hai ...kisi ka.....age ......age....sabko pata hai mere dost.

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## coffee_cup

Post the summary man, can't watch it.

What is it saying?


----------



## war&peace

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Arz kiya hai....Sulag raha hai ...kisi ka.....age ......age....sabko pata hai mere dost.


If they know as you said "sab ko pata hai", then why did you elect him?


----------



## third eye

war&peace said:


>




This must be the 100th thread on this subject 

BTW its Modi not MOODI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nForce

@war&peace You all are funny people. Thanks for the great video 
Do you have a youtube link ? Dailymotion is so slow...and I'm using a 40mbps connection here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

coffee_cup said:


> Post the summary man, can't watch it.
> 
> What is it saying?





coffee_cup said:


> Post the summary man, can't watch it.
> 
> What is it saying?


Posted a brief summary. Is Vimeo not working in your area?


----------



## drunken-monke

He is a terror in the heart of terrorist.. Friends and well wishers are welcomed with red carpet... Its up to you, what you want....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ito

It is getting boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

nForce said:


> @war&peace You all are funny people. Thanks for the great video
> Do you have a youtube link ? Dailymotion is so slow...and I'm using a 40mbps connection here!


It is a Vimeo video....not Dailymotion. Vimeo offers better quality than Youtube in general


----------



## Great Sachin

sure...... your terrorists are terrorized by Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> It is getting boring.


It is for awareness. Even you should remember this next time you go to vote.


----------



## nForce

war&peace said:


> It is a Vimeo video....not Dailymotion. Vimeo has offers better quality than Youtube in general


I thought it's dailymotion. It's still slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

war&peace said:


> Posted a brief summary. Is Vimeo not working in your area?



Just read it.

He is without any doubt an extremist who was elected by a thumping majority of Indians, which tells you which direction India is unfortunately moving.

You won't see Hafiz Saeed or any other Mullah being elected as PM of Pakistan. Never happened and won't happen for centuries to come! And we are accused of being extremists!

Tells us the importance of controlling the media!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

coffee_cup said:


> Just read it.
> 
> He is without any doubt an extremist who was elected by a thumping majority of Indians, which tells you which direction India is unfortunately moving.
> 
> You won't see Hafiz Saeed or any other Mullah being elected as PM of Pakistan. Never happened and won't happen for centuries to come! And we are accused of being extremists!
> 
> Tells us the importance of controlling the media!


It becomes our responsibility to raise the awareness about these criminals and let the people of the world know the true story which mainstream media is deliberately hiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

coffee_cup said:


> Just read it.
> 
> He is without any doubt an extremist who was elected by a thumping majority of Indians, which tells you which direction India is unfortunately moving.
> 
> You won't see Hafiz Saeed or any other Mullah being elected as PM of Pakistan. Never happened and won't happen for centuries to come! And we are accused of being extremists!
> 
> Tells us the importance of controlling the media!



Dude.. do you realize, they don't need votes to be in position of power in your country!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## war&peace

third eye said:


> This must be the 100th thread on this subject
> 
> BTW its Modi not MOODI


Thanks for correction. I did not count the threads but I did my sincere contribution to raise the awareness of the people


----------



## nForce

war&peace said:


> Thanks for correction. I did not count the threads but I did my sincere contribution to raise the awareness of the people


That's not how you do it..

This is how you do it :








There has to be some truth in what you are saying. And the most important ingredient, you have to have an image, so that people around the World take you seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GURU DUTT

when your enemies are mad at you for no reason it means you are on the right track good job Modi JI

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## coffee_cup

nForce said:


> Dude.. do you realize, they don't need votes to be in position of power in your country!



Powerful religious lobbies exist everywhere. Almost in every country.

You have your RSS, VHP, and whatever they are called. Have they ever lost power in any govt? Only once you make one of them your PM, it sends a complete wrong signal to minorities and make them even more powerful.

The Mullahs in our country may enjoy a certain power, but they will never make it to PM-ship, because majority of Pakistanis - surprise, surprise... are very tolerant people and do not follow the hardliners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

nForce said:


> That's not how you do it..
> 
> This is how you do it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some truth in what you are saying. And the most important ingredient, you have to have an image, so that people around the World take you seriously!


Yes this is the image building buddy. The more people know the truth, the better the image.


----------



## third eye

war&peace said:


> Thanks for correction. I did not count the threads but I did my sincere contribution to raise the awareness of the people



Appreciate your concern & contribution.

However, in India like all other established democracies we elect our leaders and are quite happy with the current one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

third eye said:


> Appreciate your concern & contribution.
> 
> However, in India like all other established democracies we elect our leaders and are quite happy with the current one.


No problem. Just let the world know. I have the moral obligation and I'm doing it. It is your choice but it comes with consequences.


----------



## Politico

pakistanis shit their pants about modi but vote people of type ganga in power and now complain for modi ? y we worry more 4 india than 4 pakistan ?? if india elect terrorist or bum that not 4 our concern but y our people elect bum 4 our concern only !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

coffee_cup said:


> Powerful religious lobbies exist everywhere. Almost in every country.
> 
> You have your RSS, VHP, and whatever they are called. Have they ever lost power in any govt? Only once you make one of them your PM, it sends a complete wrong signal to minorities and make them even more powerful.
> 
> The Mullahs in our country may enjoy a certain power, but they will never make it to PM-ship, because majority of Pakistanis - surprise, surprise... are very tolerant people and do not follow the hardliners.



I don't know how are you drawing the parallels here, but neither RSS not VHP guys have been found strapping bombs to their chest and blowing off. They are simply not the problem the World is facing today. Sure, they may have some extreme views, but half of them are attention seeking gimmicks and the rest is taken care of by the people of India. 

People make the country and India is governed by it's constitution, with the help of the bureaucracy (the UPSC exam draws some of the finest minds in India BTW) and the PM being the representative of the people. You have nothing to worry about there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> No problem. Just let the world know. I have the moral obligation and I'm doing it. It is your choice but it comes with consequences.


dont worry about us worry about your own nation and its people .... NaMo is doing the right thing with right attitude to handle those who always too good beahviour for cowrdice .... sawaal jis zuban me poocha jaye uska jawaab bhi ussi zuban me dena chiye .... at last we have someone like him ...... hzaar saal nargis apni benoori pe roti hai tab jaake paida hota hai deedawar koi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Be afraid. Be very afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maarkhoor

Politico said:


> pakistanis shit their pants


@Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence @WAJsal @Jango @Oscar


----------



## Prasanna

Politico said:


> pakistanis shit their pants about modi but vote people of type ganga in power and now complain for modi ? y we worry more 4 india than 4 pakistan ?? if india elect terrorist or bum that not 4 our concern but y our people elect bum 4 our concern only !



First Pakistan need not worry about how or when who we elect our PM. In my opinion he was the best PM candidate fielded last year. Infact Congress indirectly campaigned for our PM with their selected candidate 

Who told Hitler is bad  If hitler was bad then how about the english people? Were they saints? How many they have massacared in both of our countries? History always favours the winners. We should not forget what these whites' have done in Asian and African countries by looting all our money, rapping our women and killing our men.

Again my personal opinion he is far far better than your PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Politico

Indias Century said:


> Don't worry we will elect him next time as well !



yes u elect him next time and all time, he be good 4 pakistan now indian muslim must wake from sleep and see how hindus must have modi 4 leader 2 slaughter them. not 4 pakistani concern. i am happy 4 modi 2 be pm 4 india. good 4 pakistan


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sanjay Das said:


> Why people are scared of Modi here ? I can not understand.


cause he is hardworking , honest no non sence and a true patriot who deals with them on pricipals of India First and merit thats all the qualities none of there ruling elite has so are unable to deal with Namo and thats why they fear him so much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Indias Century said:


> Don't worry we will elect him next time as well !


It is no problem. The best thing is the right now my American friends are reading each comment. They can't believe. I am raising the awareness which is my moral responsibility.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Politico said:


> yes u elect him next time and all time, he be good 4 pakistan now indian muslim must wake from sleep and see how hindus must have modi 4 leader 2 slaughter them. not 4 pakistani concern. i am happy 4 modi 2 be pm 4 india. good 4 pakistan


lolzz in his 1.5 year rule pakistani hub bul watans are so paranoid with him and then you say its good for you ..... no wonder

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Indias Century said:


> Don't worry we will elect him next time as well !


I like it. It is helping my stance.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sanjay Das said:


> Why people are scared of Modi here ? I can not understand.


We Pakistani not scared of Modi but we hate him from the bottom of our heart, he is the killer of humanity.


----------



## zip

Ha ha ..Indians should love him for how much hatred he gets from anti India elements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

oh well.. there'll be a time in history where people will write about ModiVandana.. & the legend will say that Pakistanis made huge contribution towards the text!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Indias Century said:


> F**K of you and your american friends....we dont give a damm to any country....we always think about our India...and our people


Reported @Horus Please take of this troll


----------



## Mike_Brando

war&peace said:


> Reported @Horus Please take of this troll


Alelele...bachche ko rona aa raha hain re.Aaja beta tere aansu poch duh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sanjay Das said:


> So much scared of Modi ? My god.


as they say .... darna zaroori hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whazzup

Narendera Modi got a clean chit from court thats enough for me he's on right path in both field of economics and foreign diplomacy after that our neighbours from land of pure or some fools in India can call him a extremist or even a terrorists doesn't matter to anyone.

Man people try so hard to get attention nowadays.


----------



## dravidianhero

nForce said:


> Dude.. do you realize, they don't need votes to be in position of power in your country!


Superb reply..


----------



## GURU DUTT

Whazzup said:


> Narendera Modi got a clean chit from court thats enough for me he's on right path in both field of economics and foreign diplomacy after that our neighbours from land of pure or some fools in India can call him a extremist or even a terrorists doesn't matter to anyone.
> 
> Man people try so hard to get attention nowadays.


thats the main point since police and judicial system has become such a joke in land of the pure they in time have become so hopeless that they beleve or want to beleve thats the same situation in india deu to there acute love for india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> So ? What they will do after reading ?


Before some of


Whazzup said:


> Narendera Modi got a clean chit from court thats enough for me he's on right path in both field of economics and foreign diplomacy after that our neighbours from land of pure or some fools in India can call him a extremist or even a terrorists doesn't matter to anyone.
> 
> Man people try so hard to get attention nowadays.


India and its justice system. This testament to that radicalisation of the each and every indian institution including the judiciary which fails to protect minorities on regular basis


----------



## dravidianhero

Indias Century said:


> The biggest reason why pakistan economy is 240 billion and indian economy is 2150 billion is that pak wastes all their time thinking about indians.....but india wastes all its time for the growth of india....!
> We should be proud that our enemies knows our leaders name....india more than 60% population dont even know the name of pak pm!


Not 60..it would be more than 90 percent.


----------



## Whazzup

GURU DUTT said:


> thats the main point since police and judicial system has become such a joke in land of the pure they in time have become so hopeless that they beleve or want to beleve thats the same situation in india deu to there acute love for india



And this dude coming here with his stupid video for awareness thats tells you how much situation is going to change out there too.

These fools are like those aunties who keeps on looking at neighbours house to for entertainment but forgets their own family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

war&peace said:


> India and its justice system. This testament to that radicalisation of the each and every indian institution including the judiciary which fails to protect minorities on regular basis



Our society is still better than yours where youngsters are ready to die in the name of jihad. 

Try harder.


----------



## ranjeet

haviZsultan said:


> Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


Bhai konsi constituency ka voter ID hai aapka? UP assembly election mein kisko vote de rahe ho? SP, BSP ya MIM?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> That means you have no proof. So why hate him ?
> 
> 
> you did not complete your statement after " Before some of "


An independent war crime commission styled investigation by international community will lead to the truth.


----------



## GURU DUTT

haviZsultan said:


> Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


mazret ke saath arz karoonga TT sirji we Indians /hindus know better whome we want to make owr PM thanks but no thanks we dont want your nations expert advice on whome to choose and whoome not to as your own history and condition is the best judge about your choice of your rulers in past 68 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R@m-R@heem

coffee_cup said:


> Just read it.
> 
> He is without any doubt an extremist who was elected by a thumping majority of Indians, which tells you which direction India is unfortunately moving.
> 
> You won't see Hafiz Saeed or any other Mullah being elected as PM of Pakistan. Never happened and won't happen for centuries to come! And we are accused of being extremists!
> 
> Tells us the importance of controlling the media!



Wait.. did i just read ur comment that implies that Hafiz Saeed IS a terrorist??? cz if he is.. then why isnt your "democratically appointed" Gov doing anything to get him to jail?? why is he roaming free.. holding rallies to instigate the youth of your country.. killing their future.. and still termed as "a free pakistani national" by your leaders????
EVEN THIS says a lot about the ways of pakistan.. dont u think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

haviZsultan said:


> Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


We Muslims ?

You Indian ? No ? Take a hike...

When did ever Muslims like 'you' ever stand up for Hindus of the subcontinent ? Always trying to play the victim card everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## coffee_cup

R@m-R@heem said:


> Wait.. did i just read ur comment that implies that Hafiz Saeed IS a terrorist??? cz if he is.. then why isnt your "democratically appointed" Gov doing anything to get him to jail?? why is he roaming free.. holding rallies to instigate the youth of your country.. killing their future.. and still termed as "a free pakistani national" by your leaders????
> EVEN THIS says a lot about the ways of pakistan.. dont u think?



*I just equated Hafiz Saeed with Modi* (minus the massacre of minorities).

Now rest I leave for you to interpret.


----------



## haviZsultan

nForce said:


> We Muslims ?
> 
> You Indian ? No ? Take a hike...


Did Pakistan ever elect Hafiz Saeed as president or PM. Muslims have made their choice. Either get rid of Modi or be ready for another few years of pointless struggle. When muslims see a hindutva as president they become more and more radicalized. Its a natural reaction. The man is obviously a mass murderer so I don't understand why you people support him. Its your choice but having a man as PM who is known for violence doesn't give a positive image of indian society.



GURU DUTT said:


> mazret ke saath arz karoonga TT sirji we Indians /hindus know better whome we want to make owr PM thanks but no thanks we dont want your nations expert advice on whome to choose and whoome not to as your own history and condition is the best judge about your choice of your rulers in past 68 years



Your choice. But muslims are already chaffing under Modi raj.


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> mazret ke saath arz karoonga TT sirji we Indians /hindus know better whome we want to make owr PM thanks but no thanks we dont want your nations expert advice on whome to choose and whoome not to as your own history and condition is the best judge about your choice of your rulers in past 68 years


The point is not about your freedom of choice....you may select/elect him 1000 times, but our job is to let the people of the world know about radicalisation of India the so-called largest democracy and it has been going under the radars of the mainstream media for some obvious reasons. But in our personal capacities, we as the conscientious and moral beings will raise the awareness to avoid the looming catastrophe for the world.


----------



## GURU DUTT

haviZsultan said:


> Did Pakistan ever elect Hafiz Saeed as president or PM. Muslims have made their choice. Either get rid of Modi or be ready for another few years of pointless struggle. When muslims see a hindutva as president they become more and more radicalized. Its a natural reaction. The man is obviously a mass murderer so I don't understand why you people support him. Its your choice but having a man as PM who is known for violence doesn't give a positive image of indian society.


he he he he it makes me realli laugh that citizens of pakistan which according to there own experts in a feudocracy than a democracy are trying to help indians with democracy 

well you dint elect hafiz saeed but your nation did elect zardarees and shariefs again and again inspite of knowing how good they served pakistan and common citizens of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

haviZsultan said:


> Did Pakistan ever elect Hafiz Saeed as president or PM. Muslims have made their choice. Either get rid of Modi or be ready for another few years of pointless struggle. When muslims see a hindutva as president they become more and more radicalized. Its a natural reaction. The man is obviously a mass murderer so I don't understand why you people support him. Its your choice but having a man as PM who is known for violence doesn't give a positive image of indian society.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice. But muslims are already chaffing under Modi raj.



But 30 lakh join BJP after he came to power. 
30 lakh Muslims join BJP in new membership drive, did Modi's meet with Imam strike a chord? - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> The point is not about your freedom of choice....you may select/elect him 1000 times, but our job is to let the people of the world know about radicalisation of India the so-called largest democracy and it has been going under the radars of the mainstream media for some obvious reasons. But in our personal capacities, we as the conscientious and moral beings will raise the awareness to avoid the looming catastrophe for the world.


he he he thanks for your concern to world peace but no thanks pakistanies would be the last people on earth whome indians will consoult to elect its representatives ...... hi hi apna ghar sambhalta nahi challe hain hamko naseehat dene


----------



## Tiger Genie

Unfortunately I saw this video, so :

1) there isn't ONE iota of information content; it is pure vitriol against Modi
2) it is very badly made, mis-translating clearly on purpose. For example 'sathyagraha' is translated as 'militia'
3) it is also pretty stupidly made - for example it says Modi used his 'chaiwalla and door opening background to amass power and ambition' !
4) it simply flashed hitler next to him in obvious attempts to defame Modi
5) it is clearly made by some Pakistani extremist - because it shows map of India without J&K and pays special attention to Modi's speech in Bangladesh as his 'confession' !!!

Overall, a very amateurish attempt to spread complete falsehood against Modi.

When are Pakistanis going understand that:

1) Modi was investigated and cleraed by all courts
2) He was also cleared by the Special Investigations Tribunal which was appointed by his opposition the Congress
3) He was voted to power by not just Hindus but Muslims as well
4) He is seen as the vehicle for development by all in India & abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> No problem. Just let the world know. I have the moral obligation and I'm doing it. It is your choice but it comes with consequences.


consequences :
1. Global Recognition as an emerging Global Power
2. Global investments worth $ 100 billions + in just 15 months of taking the office
3. Increased chances to be a part of UNSC.
4. GDP growth surging at 7% + (from 4% in 2014)
5. Resolved border dispute with Bangladesh
6. Closest ties with South Asian Nations in all of the history of india (sans pakistan ofcourse..)
...
and we ARE Loving the consequences.. thank you verry much!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

haviZsultan said:


> Did Pakistan ever elect Hafiz Saeed as president or PM. Muslims have made their choice. Either get rid of Modi or be ready for another few years of pointless struggle. When muslims see a hindutva as president they become more and more radicalized. Its a natural reaction. The man is obviously a mass murderer so I don't understand why you people support him. Its your choice but having a man as PM who is known for violence doesn't give a positive image of indian society.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice. But muslims are already chaffing under Modi raj.


miya ji hindustani muslamano ki chorro pehle apne mulk me muslamano per ho rahe tashaddut ko rok lo fir hamko naseehat kerna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> No problem. Just let the world know. I have the moral obligation and I'm doing it. It is your choice but it comes with consequences.


consequences :
1. Global Recognition as an emerging Global Power
2. Global investments worth $ 100 billions + in just 15 months of taking the office
3. Increased chances to be a part of UNSC.
4. GDP growth surging at 7% + (from 4% in 2014)
5. Resolved border dispute with Bangladesh
6. Closest ties with South Asian Nations in all of the history of india (sans pakistan ofcourse..)
...
and we ARE Loving the consequences.. thank you verry much!!


----------



## nForce

haviZsultan said:


> Did Pakistan ever elect Hafiz Saeed as president or PM. Muslims have made their choice. Either get rid of Modi or be ready for another few years of pointless struggle. When muslims see a hindutva as president they become more and more radicalized. Its a natural reaction. The man is obviously a mass murderer so I don't understand why you people support him. Its your choice but having a man as PM who is known for violence doesn't give a positive image of indian society.



You can very well go ahead and elect whomsoever you like. In case it is still not clear to you, we are not exactly looking at you for ques to how to do things. Rather it's quite the opposite for the World.

We do, what is right to do, through a democratic process, which does not involve taking your opinion into account. So, let us worry about our image, and you worry about your own, for last time I checked, the greatest terrorist World has ever seen was found right under the nose of your govt.

What have the likes of you ever done anything for the Hindus of the region ? You keep bringing Gujarat riots, a number Hindus were burned alive inside a train compartment. That's how it started. How come I never see you questioning about that ? Why ? That does not fit in your agenda of self-righteousness ? All I here is Lucknow and Modi!

Stop playing the victim card, you aren't getting any cookies here.


----------



## haviZsultan

ranjeet said:


> But 30 lakh join BJP after he came to power.
> 30 lakh Muslims join BJP in new membership drive, did Modi's meet with Imam strike a chord? - Firstpost


This is pretty much propaganda. What do you gain from telling people a false story? Its obvious the majority of muslims blame modi for the Gujarat genocide-thus they do not vote for him. Its your choice who you elect but don't try to shove something in my ears that isn't true. Muslims do not vote for Modi. There may be a tiny minority. But its the truth.


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> he he he thanks for your concern to world peace but no thanks pakistanies would be the last people on earth whome indians will consoult to elect its representatives ...... hi hi apna ghar sambhalta nahi challe hain hamko naseehat dene


It already told you...you may elect him 1000 times...we have no problem. We just want to raise the awareness and it also helps those Pakistanis who are oblivious of certain realities and do talk against the decision of Pakistan going nuclear or use of it against, previously believed, innocent indian civilians. This knowledge at hand will ease the jobs of our strategists and any gullible Pakistani who forgets can refresh his/her memories by re-reading this thread.


----------



## GURU DUTT

haviZsultan said:


> This is pretty much propaganda. What do you gain from telling people a false story? Its obvious the majority of muslims blame modi for the Gujarat genocide-thus they do not vote for him. Its your choice who you elect but don't try to shove something in my ears that isn't true. Muslims do not vote for Modi. There may be a tiny minority. But its the truth.


keep dreaming keep dreaming there is nothing better than a confused and paranoid opponent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R@m-R@heem

coffee_cup said:


> *I just equated Hafiz Saeed with Modi* (minus the massacre of minorities).
> 
> Now rest I leave for you to interpret.


HAHAHA... you completely miss the point with what u JUST Said for yourself....
i Rest my case!!


----------



## ranjeet

haviZsultan said:


> This is pretty much propaganda. What do you gain from telling people a false story? Its obvious the majority of muslims blame modi for the Gujarat genocide-thus they do not vote for him. Its your choice who you elect but don't try to shove something in my ears that isn't true. Muslims do not vote for Modi. There may be a tiny minority. But its the truth.


Yes a tiny minority voted for him, but he increased his tally with another tiny minority. As they say boond boond se ghadha bharta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Politico

war&peace said:


> It is no problem. The best thing is the right now my American friends are reading each comment. They can't believe. I am raising the awareness which is my moral responsibility.



dalaal pakistani like u making us look stupid and slave 4 amrika 2 world, now see how hindu below writing 2 u and stop making dalaal 4 urself on internet  




Indias Century said:


> F**K of you and your american friends....we dont give a damm to any country....we always think about our India...and our people


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> It already told you...you may elect him 1000 times...we have no problem. We just want to raise the awareness and it also helps those Pakistanis who are oblivious of certain realities and do talk against the decision of Pakistan going nuclear or use of it against, previously believed, innocent indian civilians. This knowledge at hand will ease the jobs of our strategists and any gullible Pakistani who forgets and refresh his/her memories by re-reading this thread.


try to create awareness in your nation about corruption , incompetnce and loot by your own elite than wasting your time on india


----------



## nForce

Sanjay Das said:


> How do you know that ?


He knows nothing.

How come a person who claims to be right and unbiased can talk only about Muslims killed in Gujarat riots and not the Hindus killed there, burned alive in that train compartment ?

What happens to our pseudo-intellectuals then ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Yes a tiny minority voted for him, but he increased his tally with another tiny minority. As they say boond boond se ghadha bharta hai.


bhai jinko gazwa kerke maal e ghaneemat batorne ki adaat ho unko boond boond ki keemat ka falsfa samjh nahi aata ..... if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Sanjay Das said:


> How do you know that ?


My entire family/relatives in Lucknow vote for Congress. I have not met a single muslim who has voted for BJP. Propaganda can't make something a reality now can it. You have serious problems with your secular system. it appears you cannot decide whether to have a secular setup or not. While you dither to secularism and back you are loosing the support of Muslims left there who genuinely believe in secularism. I too believe secularism would be the way forward but anyway. Your choice what you do. But don't come back saying you were right when the Muslims rebel.


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> try to create awareness in your nation about corruption , incompetnce and loot by your own elite than wasting your time on india


It is total package. Nothing should be neglected. I agree with you on that.


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> It is total package. Nothing should be neglected. I agree with you on that.


as they say charity begins at home instead of wasting your time and energies to make india peacefull , proporus and rich and stronger try to put same effort to make your nation get that first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

There have been so many threads about Indian PM calling him names but the truth remains is he is going to be PM for 5 yrs till 2019, mow you like him or hate him your choice. US whose example is given is welcoming him with open hands so things change when you are in seat of power. so much of hatred and threads like these are not going to change ground relaity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

"Uncontrolled " (and I use it as a very qualified term) democracy will find its way to Fascism! Hitler is a very loose example there are just so many who would use populist narrative to get in power. A populist leader may not be violent as Jugo Chavez or many others but it just as may find a more chauvinist killer!


----------



## terry5

LOL at scared of an impotant blank firing virgin.

we laugh at these people & shun them in Pakistan .
feel sorry for the muslims he murdered & feel sorry for hes wifes haunted ornament what a waste & a disgrace .


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai jinko gazwa kerke maal e ghaneemat batorne ki adaat ho unko boond boond ki keemat ka falsfa samjh nahi aata ..... if you know what i mean


Ghazwa or jihad is never done for the booty. It is done for a noble cause of removing miscreants and trouble-makers and for restoration of peace.


----------



## GURU DUTT

[Bregs] said:


> There have been so many threads about Indian PM calling him names but the truth remains is he is going to be PM for 5 yrs till 2019, mow you like him or hate him your choice. US whose example is given is welcoming him with open hands so things change when you are in seat of power. so much of hatred and threads like these are not going to change ground relaity


they sure dont change anything but at least they can caress the bruised and batterred egos of all the hub bul watan pakistanies deu to condition and a acute sense of frustation and hoplessness in land of the pure .... if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P.K.

coffee_cup said:


> *I just equated Hafiz Saeed with Modi* (minus the massacre of minorities).
> 
> Now rest I leave for you to interpret.


Even if you equate Raheel Sharif with Nawaz Sharif still you won't make any sense 

No Point, comparing apple with oranges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xenophon

Madafaka


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> Ghazwa or jihad is never done for the booty. It is done for a noble cause of removing miscreants and trouble-makers and for restoration of peace.


ya ya we saw that is syria and iraq recentlli even ISIS says its bringing peace and nobility .... what a joke no wonder your nation is so confused anyway good luck


----------



## war&peace

[Bregs] said:


> There have been so many threads about Indian PM calling him names but the truth remains is he is going to be PM for 5 yrs till 2019, mow you like him or hate him your choice. US whose example is given is welcoming him with open hands so things change when you are in seat of power. so much of hatred and threads like these are not going to change ground relaity


With awareness the ground realities change too. It is our duty to talk about vice and evil even though it is ruling supreme in the world.


----------



## Bornubus

He didn't killed Muslim he saved thousands of Muslims by deployiny army it was a pure Hindu retaliation which went out of proportion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.K.

war&peace said:


> Ghazwa or jihad is never done for the booty. It is done for a noble cause of removing miscreants and trouble-makers and for restoration of peace.


Bhai Saheb, If Ghazwa or Jihaad is for the removing miscreants and trouble-makers. 

Then Moodi has already started it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> Even my entire family voted for Congress. But my entire family does not include all Indians. And I can not say that they represent my entire community. So it is just your personal view. Then it is fine. I thought you have some proof or something like that.


A few days ago, I argued that Modi does not represent all Indians and thus all the indians are not responsible but all the indians on this forum attacked me and change my mind that he represents each and every Indian.


----------



## R@m-R@heem

haviZsultan said:


> My entire family/relatives in Lucknow vote for Congress. I have not met a single muslim who has voted for BJP. Propaganda can't make something a reality now can it. You have serious problems with your secular system. it appears you cannot decide whether to have a secular setup or not. While you dither to secularism and back you are loosing the support of Muslims left there who genuinely believe in secularism. I too believe secularism would be the way forward but anyway. Your choice what you do. But don't come back saying you were right when the Muslims rebel.


...
then that Your family problem.
i have many Muslim friends myself here in delhi.. some vote for congress and others vote for bjp.. (but for Delhi elections ALL of them voted for Aam Aadmi Party! .. just saying..)

and that's the *main difference between Muslims in India and Muslims in Pakistan*.. here, people (younger generation in particular) looks at a candidate beyond how he looks or which Dharam he belongs to.. We look at his Governance as a past electoral representative.* That's the reason why we have surged past you in economic growth and by the extension in ALL other fields*.. *You need to stop looking for enemies outside and Identify the enemy within* ( _Corruption, Black marketing, lack of public amenities, poverty_, etc etc..)


----------



## Tiger Genie

To summarize this video and thread:

Pakistanis have gotten so scared of Modi that they seem to live in a hallucenic nightmare of their own making. They see that Modi is being increasingly better received internationally, they see Indians increasingly approving him even while acknowledging expectations-performance gap to date, they see attempts to create cross-border trouble being answered 3-fold as promised and they see their own 'leaders' reduced to the point of shrill shrieks and nothing more.


----------



## haviZsultan

Sanjay Das said:


> Even my entire family voted for Congress. But my entire family does not include all Indians. And I can not say that they represent my entire community. So it is just your personal view. Then it is fine. I thought you have some proof or something like that.


I'll get you proof. 

Here:




> he resounding victory of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) in India's recently concluded general election is being interpreted by some as a religious vote in favour of the Hindu nationalist party.
> 
> It is true that the politically crucial states of Bihar and Uttar Pradesh - the two account for 120 of the 543 seats in the parliament - witnessed a decisive shift of votes of the upper castes, caste groups known as Other Backward Classes (OBC) and lower-caste Dalits (formerly known as untouchables) in favour of the BJP.
> 
> But it may be inappropriate to say that all those who voted for the BJP were motivated to vote for the party due to its ideology of Hindutva (Hinduness).
> 
> People voted for the BJP due to huge dissatisfaction with the former Congress led-government, a desire for change and an attraction for the party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. The popular vote also cut across age, gender and social backgrounds.
> 
> Sections of the Hindu upper castes voted overwhelmingly in favour of the BJP. But his was hardly a reaction to a perceived consolidation of Muslims - who comprise 13% of India's billion-strong population -* against the party.*
> 
> *Speculation*
> A survey of the poll results by the Delhi-based Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) reveals that the recent election saw a marginal shift of the Muslim vote in favour of the BJP.
> 
> *The survey indicates that 8% of Muslims voted for the BJP and its allies*, nearly double from the 2009 polls.
> *
> But even in the past, Muslims have voted for the BJP in similar numbers - 7% of Muslims voted for the party and its allies in the three general elections held in 1998, 1999 and 2004.*
> 
> There was a lot of media speculation in the run up to the elections that Muslims would vote heavily in favour of the Congress or the new anti-corruption Aam Aadmi Party (AAP).
> 
> *The CSDS survey indicates that 38% of Muslim voters cast their ballots for the Congress and its allies - around the *same as in the last election in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightReuters
> Image captionThe recent election saw a marginal shift of the Muslim vote in favour of the BJP
> Over the last few general elections, a little more than a third of the Muslims have consistently voted for the Congress.
> 
> The AAP failed to attract the Muslim vote except in Varanasi constituency where party leader Arvind Kejriwal was contesting against BJP's prime-ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. The AAP also attracted a sizeable proportion of Muslim votes in the capital, Delhi.
> 
> Though the Congress party mopped up as much of the Muslim vote as it had secured in the 2009 polls, the community's support for the party was not uniform across the country.
> *
> In states like Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Chhattisgarh, Uttarakhand and Himachal Pradesh, where Congress was directly pitted against the BJP, the Muslims, in general, voted overwhelmingly in favour of the Congress.*
> 
> *But in states like Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, where Congress was not in a position to put up a direct challenge to the BJP, a large number of Muslims voted for powerful regional parties like the Samajwadi Party and the Rashtriya Janata Dal.*
> 
> _Sanjay Kumar is a political scientist and the director of Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS)_
> /QUOTE]


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> What ? Your strategists depend on you guys so that they can use NW on Indian civilians ? And for that you are spreading this video as your Justification ? If it is true, you should remove this comment. Something is wrong here.


Small opinions may seem insignificant but they form what you are. I'm talking about my generation. When they ascend to influential positions, they are aware of the truth and ground realities.



Sanjay Das said:


> So ? After that ? I did not get your point. Suppose Modi represents all the Indians. Then ?


It helps to see the thing in right perspective.


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.


There are people who have delusion in their fore fathers and ancestry. What can we expect from them. In extreme degree of frustration, truth does not matter. What matter is the theories and outburst which suits that ill mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Abu Namr said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence @WAJsal @Jango @Oscar




Why do call them ? 

When thread itself is for the purpose of trolling ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

HariPrasad said:


> There are people who have delusion in their fore fathers and ancestry. What can we expect from them. In extreme degree of frustration, truth does not matter. What matter is the theories and outburst which suits that ill mentality.


actualli its frustation and helplessness to see your own so called "children of former servents" dictating terms to you becuse you hvae landed yourself in such a mess that you cant do anything but cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

war&peace said:


> An independent war crime commission styled investigation by international community will lead to the truth.



For what .


Sanjay Das said:


> How do you know that he is a mass murderer ? And how do you know that Muslims are chaffing under him ?



Ashish Khetan


Bornubus said:


> He didn't killed Muslim he saved thousands of Muslims by deployiny army it was a pure Hindu retaliation which went out of proportion.





*Uncovering the Gujarat atrocities
By Ashish Khetan*

I had just finished breakfast and was settling down to the newspaper when my cellphone rang in the next room. Before I could reach it, the caller had disconnected and left an SMS. Call me, it read. The sender was Tarun Tejpal, my editor. I had returned from Gujarat only a couple of days ago, having completed a sting operation on *Chief Minister Narendra Modi's involvement in a spate of fake encounter killings*. *The story had exposed, fairly conclusively, that the Gujarat cops -- more hitmen than cops -- had made quite a practice of killing Muslims in these "encounters*". I wondered why Tarun wanted to talk to me so early in the morning (it was almost 11, but that, for most journalists, is an early hour). Maybe it was about the story's fallout. Maybe those exposed had sent a legal notice.

I dialled Tarun with questions crowding my mind. "Ashish, have you heard about the vandalism in Baroda", asked Tarun. Of course I'd heard. For years, Gujarat had been in the news for all the wrong reasons -- this was one more instance of a few lunatics, doped out on "Hindutava", going on a rampage. This time their target was the Fine Arts Faculty of Vadodara's Maharaja Sayajirao University (MSU). "It's appalling," said Tarun. The hooligans had already been on more than one TV channel, articulating their twisted ideology, announcing loudly to the world how the "obscene" portrayal of Hindu deities had hurt their religious sentiments. But there seemed a larger motive behind the targeting of a few Fine Arts students and professors, Tarun argued. Find out who these people are, what they do and above all what their views in private are as opposed to their public postures.

As I put the phone down, I felt a sense of melancholy enveloping me. Three back-to-back investigative reports (we had also exposed Sanjay Dutt for his involvement in the 1993 serial bombing and Maharashtra director-general of police P S Pasricha for his illegally-gotten wealth) had made me a bit battle-weary. I had repeatedly failed to honour my promise to take Chris, my wife, on vacation. It had been a while since I'd spent time with my nine-month-old daughter. But there I was, within a few hours of that call, packing my bags to leave for Gujarat, a place that evoked foreboding every time I went there.

Seen in the winter of 2004, after Zaheera Sheikh -- the prime witness in the Best Bakery massacre -- had made yet another retraction in court, playing yet again into the hands of her tormentors. As the autorickshaw took me from Vadodara airport to Alkapuri, the city centre where all the hotels are, I passed places I'd visited then -- the station, the roundabouts, the restaurants. I remembered how incredible that visit was. But the familiarity of the place, half-blackened by shadow, half illuminated by streetlights, only made me the more sombre. Now, as in 2004, I had set out for a story, armed with nothing more than a couple of spycams and some daredevilry.

Now, as then, the biggest question was where to start? And, now as then, I knew nobody, not a soul in this alien land. A magic, perhaps divine intervention had seen me through my 2004 visit -- within a fortnight of my arrival, I'd been sitting right before Zaheera's chief tormentor, BJP MLA Madhu Srivastava, the local ganglord, in his own front garden, he on a swing, I on a shabby plastic chair, with a spycam on my lap. Then, as now, my brief was simple. Nothing was adding up in the Zaheera episode, Tarun had said. I was to join together the scattered pieces and complete the picture. And when completed, it added up to a nice round figure: Rs1.8 million. The sum Srivastava had paid Zaheera to buy her silence. But that was then. Miracles don't happen everyday, I told myself. Still I had to give it a shot.

After a frantic search for a reasonably priced hotel room, I checked into Hotel Aditi International, Room No 506. Except for its name, there was nothing grand about the hotel. The peeling paint and the murky light of the bare room, did little to cheer me up. Maybe a few cigarettes would bring some clarity. Then, an idea floated up, above the plume of self-doubt and nicotine. Since I didn't know where to go, why not take a few small steps on every lane that opened up? And then see which road would lead to my goal?

I hastily made a few calls to rights activists protesting the events at MSU; I also got in touch with a contact in Mumbai who had friends in Gujarat. I told him to put me in touch with people in the BJP's Vadodara unit without telling them I was a journalist. "Tell them I'm Piyush Aggarwal, a research scholar from Delhi University, writing a thesis on Hindutva in Gujarat." He said he'd give me a few references in the morning. The next day, I called him at 10am. He did not respond. I called several times, to no avail.

I then decided to line up meetings with a few activists. Later in the day, one of them put me in touch with Prof Iftikhar, who was among the few at MSU to come out openly against the saffron hooligans. Iftikhar spoke of how the BJP had crowded the MSU senate and syndicate -- its two governing bodies -- with men affiliated to either the RSS or the VHP. One's appointment, promotion, even authority in the university all hinged on which side of the ideological divide -- Right against Centrist and Left -- one was.

My Mumbai contact finally answered my call. He gave an excuse for not having been available earlier. I was more interested in getting the names and numbers of local BJP men. He obliged with a few. "I hope you've told them I'm a research scholar, not a journalist," I said. My contact assured me this was exactly what he'd done. I called up Mr A. He was a bit probing, asking questions about the nature and purpose of my research. He didn't sound like I'd convinced him, but he put me in touch with Mr B., who in turn put me in touch with one Dhimant Bhatt who, I was told, was personal assistant to the Vadodara BJP MP and would introduce me to the right people. 

From the news, I already had the name of Neeraj Jain, the BJP office-bearer who led the ruckus at MSU. I called up Bhatt and told him I wanted to meet Neerajbhai Jain (bhai is an essential suffix to most names in Gujarat). At the appointed time, I walked into the high-ceilinged reception room of the Vadodara BJP party office. Half an hour later, Jain walked in, a short man in his late 30s with a newly-acquired paunch. He was fixated with Muslims, whom he evidently considered the root of all evil. But his hatred for Muslims did not seem to flow naturally — it seemed more a matter of political expediency, of routine. From ordinary Bajrang Dal worker to Vadodara BJP general secretary, Jain had travelled a long enough path to know that ‘Hate Muslims’ was his ticket to political success. Vandalising paintings in the name of Hinduism had only enhanced his reputation.

Jain’s Muslim phobia did not make a story for me. A day passed before I decided to meet Dhimant Bhatt who, besides being a BJP man, was the MSU chief accountant. At 11:30am on May 19, I walked into Bhatt’s second floor office in an administrative block on the MSU campus. Struggling between perusing files and answering a near-incessant string of phone calls, he was most hospitable, offering me water, then tea, then showing me the way to the toilet (where I switched on the two spy cams I was wearing). Fifteen minutes into the conversation, after Bhatt was convinced I was as staunch a Hindu as he was *(love for Hinduism being displayed on both sides by heaping abuse on Muslims)*, he uttered a few lines which would not only redefine my story but also, I believe, the way the nation sees the Gujarat riots. *“I was involved in burning down the houses of Professor Bandukwala and the bureaucrat, Peerzada… Disguised as a peacekeeper, I supplied weapons during the riots… We should put the Sangh’s lathis aside and take up AK-56s instead.”*

My head began to reel. Bhatt might be an accountant by day, but his true vocation lay in tormenting religious minorities. Destroying paintings was, for him, a small skirmish. The real battle had been fought and won five years ago, i*n 2002. And five years ago was where the real story lay*, I told Harinder Baweja, known also as Shammy, my immediate boss. Both Tarun and Shammy agreed, and told me to go after the story. Resources and time were no constraint, said Tarun. “*Let your story be the last word on the Gujarat riots*,” Shammy said. And thus began a six-month journey. A journey that would take me back in time, looking to rewrite the history of the year 2002. A journey in which my only companions would be fear and hope — hope of finding the truth and fear of being consumed by it; hope of hunting down the murderers and fear of being hunted myself. Hope, which is so rare for so many in Gujarat. Fear, a permanent shadow, almost an extension of your being, always lurking at your shoulder.

I set out to meet as many VHP, BJP and RSS men as I could. I asked Bhatt for a few introductions to members of the ‘Parivar’ — all the Hindu organisations are known collectively as ‘Parivar’ or one single family — in Ahmedabad. He readily agreed. And the journey continued, In Ahmedabad, one man would put me in touch with another, another with a third. A pyramid of contacts rose and kept rising. A few days later, I asked a BJP man if he could send me to Godhra — a small town that had leapt out of obscurity to become one of the most important words in the Indian political lexicon, a tragic conundrum yet to be solved.

Next day, I was in Godhra, sitting before Kakul Pathak, a BJP man and an eyewitness to the Sabarmati Express fire. He referred me to Haresh Bhatt, former Bajrang Dal president, now a BJP MLA from Godhra. Bhatt was an extempore speaker, a man who preferred being heard to having a discussion. For a journalist, such men, particularly if they have things to reveal, are a blessing. After 45 minutes of tiring discourse on Hindutva, I edged a question in. *“We” (meaning the Hindus; Bhatt was convinced I was an adherent of the militant religiosity he had preached all his life) “never keep arms. How then could we manage to kill so many Muslims in 2002?”*

*“If I tell, do you promise it won’t be in your book?” (I had said I was writing a book to propagate the VHP’s brand of Hindutva.) “I made bombs, rocket launchers, swords, and distributed them across Gujarat. Firearms and swords were smuggled in from other states as well. It’s the first time I’m telling anyone this outside the party circle*,” he said. For a moment, I was numbed with fear.

That was June 1, 2007. *Over the next few months, I would meet many who had been charged with rioting and killing and many who had worked behind the scenes*. Along the way, I negotiated dead ends, spells of despair, moments of sheer terror. I was travelling once with Bhatt in his car from Ahmedabad to Godhra. Mid-way, he received a phone call. After disconnecting it, he turned to me and said he had just been informed that a journalist from Delhi was carrying out a sting operation on the Sabarmati Express incident and that he had been told to be careful. Oh, really, I said, with a straight face.

A few minutes later, Bhatt’s driver steered the car off the main road and turned into a narrow, deserted, kutcha road. As the car stopped outside a desolate, single-storey house, another car pulled up and two men got out. Bhatt and these men went into the house and told me to wait. I had two spy-cams on me and all it needed to blow my cover was a body frisk. I prepared myself for the worst. Twenty minutes later, Bhatt returned and we set out for Godhra again. The two men went off in a different direction. Bhatt told me he’d had been doing business with them.

On another occasion, Bharat Bhatt, a Sabarkantha public prosecutor, became suspicious about my identity. Having told me how he’d threatened and bought off Muslim witnesses, Bhatt called me as soon as I’d taken his leave and said he had serious doubts I was an RSS man. Within a few minutes, another VHP man I’d stung a few days earlier called and asked for my location. However, I survived these close shaves and kept sailing. Whenever the tension became too much, I’d make a quick trip to Mumbai, to my wife and daughter, my home, my cocoon.

For six months, I remained a voyager between two worlds — my world, where I was Ashish Khetan, a journalist with a Catholic wife, a daughter with a French name and no fixed religion, and a host of Muslim and Christian friends. And then there was the other world, where I was Piyush Aggarwal, a member of the “Parivar”, a Hindu zealot, a religious fanatic, with only murderers and rapists for friends.


The writer is a reporter who carried out the sting operation for tehelka.com which uncovered the complicit role of the BJP government in the 2002 Gujarat riots.


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> A few days ago, I argued that Modi does not represent all Indians and thus all the indians are not responsible but all the Indians on this forum attacked me and change my mind that he represents each and every Indian.


lo ji .. kar lo baat.. sir, we as Indians are defending our PM. we haven't abused you or called you a terrorist even when u very conveniently DECLARED our PM as a terrorist.. so don't get so sentimental . . 
No one here has denied the occurrence of Godhara Riot.. it was a regrettable event which left many kids orphaned and many wives widowed.. We like to mourn each of them as Indians who lost their lives on that unfortunate day.. Refusing to see it as s day when Muslims killed Hindus or Hindus killed Muslims....
A judicial probe by our Apex court was Also rigorously conducted , which lasted more than a decade... it was not just a trial by the law, but also by the media all over the world... yet this man continued to work as the CM of Gujreat, which indeed has done a very good work... the judgement was fair and we respect the decision of the supreme court of India.. but like always, Pakistan alag hi raag aalapta hai.. Just because Modi was NOT Convicted.. u say it was an unfair probe asif u SAW the guy kill people on ur Geo News or something.. seriously..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

sathya said:


> Why do call them ?
> 
> When thread itself is for the purpose of trolling ?


No. the thread is intended to show the reality and allow for a healthy discussion. There has been a misconception among indian buddies but I'm a sincere well-wisher of india but we cannot ignore the injustices and genocide of minorities and the looming catastrophe for the world.


----------



## terry5

*After Killing Them, I Felt Like Maharana Pratap’
Transcript: BABU BAJRANGI*
_
*Neither loot nor rape, this Bajrang Dal leader had only murder on his mind*_

*



*​*SEPTEMBER 1, 2007*

*Bajrangi:* My role was as follows: I was the first to start the [Naroda] Patiya operation… We and the local residents were all together. Patiya is just half a kilometre away from my home… I had gone to Godhra when it happened… I could not bear what I saw… The next day, we gave them a fitting reply…

*TEHELKA:* What were you unable to tolerate in Godhra?
*
Bajrangi: *Any person who saw the Godhra _kaand_ [massacre] would have felt like just killing them at once, hacking them apart… that’s how it was…

*TEHELKA: *You were there?

*Bajrangi:* Yes, yes, I was with them… So the Godhra kaand happened and after what I saw, I just came back to Naroda and we took revenge.

*TEHELKA: *How could you organize it all in such short time?

*Bajrangi:* Little time… We organized everything that night itself… We mobilised a team of 29 or 30 people… Those who had guns, we went to them that night itself and told them to give us their guns… If anyone refused, I told them I would shoot them the next day, even if they were Hindu… So people agreed to part with whatever cartridges and guns they had… In this way, we collected 23 guns. But nobody died of gunshots… What happened was this: we chased them and were able to scare them into a huge _khadda_ [pit]. There we surrounded them and finished everything off… Then, at 7 o’clock, we announced…

*TEHELKA: *This was in Patiya? That’s what it’s called, isn’t it?

*Bajrangi: *Yes, yes, Patiya.

*TEHELKA:* Please describe the area.

*Bajrangi: *In Patiya, there is an ST [State Transport] workshop with a huge wall beside it; next to this wall, Patiya begins… Opposite Patiya, there is a masjid and beside it is a sprawling_khadda_… That’s where we killed them all… At 7 o’clock, I called the home minister and also Jaideepbhai [Jaideep Patel, VHP general secretary] and told them how many people had been killed and said that things were now in their hands… I don’t know if they did anything, though… At 2.30 in the morning, an FIR was lodged against me… The FIR said I was there… the police commissioner even issued orders to shoot me at sight…

*TEHELKA: Who, Narendrabhai?*

Bajrangi: The commissioner ordered…
• • •

*Bajrangi: *We and the Chharas carried out the Patiya massacre… After that, we all went to jail… People gave us a lot of money after we were jailed… I am rich, so I have no worries, but the Vishwa Hindu Parishad leaders didn’t care for those who were poor and had no money. Even from jail I was telling them [the VHP] to look after their families, do something for the accused. They provided for them for some four to six months, after that all help was stopped… They had promised to fight our cases in court… but till today, nobody has done a thing… Pravinbhai [Togadia, VHP international general secretary] had promised this openly… and he had also said that if there were any problems at their home or any loss [he would take care of them]… but no one knows where they put all the money they collected… Nobody was given any money… for five to seven months, they gave rations, but nothing apart from that…

*TEHELKA:* You were in touch only with Jaideepbhai?

*Bajrangi:* Only Jaideep was talking to me from the VHP.

*TEHELKA: *The day the Muslims were killed…

*Bajrangi: *I spoke to Jaideepbhai 11 or 12 times… _aur humne tabiyat se kaata… Haldighati bana di thi _[and we killed at will, turned the place into Haldighati]… And I am proud of it, if I get another chance, I will kill even more…

*TEHELKA:*Where was Jaideepbhai camping then?

*Bajrangi:* Jaideepbhai was sitting at Dhanwantri, which is Pravinbhai’s dispensary, he was there… in Bapunagar… There he was and I didn’t even tell him that we were going to do this… In Naroda and Naroda Patiya, we didn’t spare a single Muslim shop, we set everything on fire, we set them on fire and killed them… That’s what we did… Up till then, they didn’t know what was happening; when they got to hear of how many had been killed, they got scared…

• • •

*



*​_Photo: Paras Shah_

*Bajrangi:* There is a distance of about half a kilometre between Naroda [Patiya] and Naroda Gaon... We did a lot at both places… must have butchered not less than… Then we dumped the corpses into a well… At first, I didn’t talk [_This was TEHELKA’s fourth meeting with him_.] I thought… Many journalists and all kinds of people and come ask me if I was in the Patiya incident… I tell them I was not involved, I was quite far away admitted in a hospital…

• • •

*TEHELKA: *Do you know Gordhan Zadaphia has revolted?… During the Patiya massacre, what did he say when you spoke to him?

*Bajrangi: *I spoke to Gordhan Zadaphia… I told him everything that had happened… He told me to leave Gujarat and go into hiding… I asked what he meant, but he told me to run away and to not ever say anywhere that we had talked…

• • •

*TEHELKA:* Tell us how it was all done… revolvers… cylinders…

Bajrangi: The cylinders were theirs [the Muslims’]… Whichever house we entered, we just grabbed the cylinder and fired at it, and, _dhadak_, they exploded… We had guns in any case… I can’t tell you what a good time it was… But four of our activists died in it… No hearing took place even in that…

*TEHELKA:* Did you climb to the top of a masjid and tie a pig there?

*Bajrangi:*We rammed an entire tanker into it… the tanker was fully laden… We rammed that tanker inside…

*TEHELKA:* It was a petrol tanker, no?

*Bajrangi:* It was diesel… We drove a whole diesel tanker in and then set [the mosque] on fire…

*TEHELKA:* Meaning, it was the tanker explosion which set Patiya on fire?

*Bajrangi:* In the masjid…

*TEHELKA:* In the masjid…

*Bajrangi:* As for the rest of it, I was in charge at the time… Whatever I wanted to do, I did…

*TEHELKA:* At the pit, was oil… Those people had gathered there…

*Bajrangi:* It was a huge pit… You could enter it from one side but you couldn’t climb out at the other end… They were all there together… They started clinging to each other… Even while they were dying, they told each other, you die too, what are you going to be saved for, you die too… so the number of deaths increased.

*TEHELKA: *Then people poured oil in…

*Bajrangi:* Oil and burning tyres…

*TEHELKA:* Where did the oil come from?

*Bajrangi:* Oh that… We had lots of material with us… we filled lots of jerrycans in advance… From the petrol pump, the night before… Petrol pump owners gave us petrol and diesel for free…

• • •

*TEHELKA: *Muslims were hacked to pieces…

*Bajrangi:* Hacked, burnt, set on fire, many things were done… many… We believe in setting them on fire because these bastards say they don’t want to be cremated, they’re afraid of it, they say this and that will happen to them… I have just one wish… one last wish…. Let me be sentenced to death… I don’t want to be incarcerated… I don’t care if I’m hanged… Give me two days before my hanging and I will go and have a field day in Juhapura [a Muslim dominated are], where seven or eight lakh of these people stay… I will finish them off … Let a few more of them die… At least 25-50,000 should die…

*TEHELKA: *How many witnesses have testified against you?

Bajrangi: Fourteen Muslims and 16 policemen… Out of the 14 Muslims, some have moved to Juhapura… They’ve left Patiya, they don’t have the guts to stay there, defying us… The rest have gone to Karnataka… They got money after all, Rs 7 lakh each… Narendrabhai never said how much they would be given… He announced [the compensation package] then gave out cheques of Rs 20,000 each and that’s where things got stuck… Afterwards, he gave nothing to anyone… But then the Central government supported them…

• • •

*TEHELKA:* In other words, the way [you] have killed will go down in history.

*Bajrangi: *_Arrey hamari FIR me likha gaya hai… ek woh pregnant thi, usko to humne chir diya thha b*******d sala… Unko dikhaya ki kya hota hai… ki hum log ko tumne maara to hum tumko kya pratikaar de sakte hain… hum khichdi kadhi wale nahin hai _[It has been written in my FIR… there was this pregnant woman, I slit her open, sisterf****r… Showed them what’s what… what kind of revenge we can take if our people are killed… I am no feeble rice-eater]… didn’t spare anyone… they shouldn’t even be allowed to breed… I say that even today… Whoever they are, women, children, whoever… Nothing to be done with them but cut them down. Thrash them, slash them, burn the bastards… Hindus can be bad… Hindus can be bad, and I’m saying that because, as I see it, Hindus are as wicked as those people are… Many of them wasted time looting… _Arrey_, [the idea is] don’t keep them alive at all, after that everything is ours…

*TEHELKA: *And some people also raped…

*Bajrangi:* No, there were no rapes…

*TEHELKA: *One or two Chharas may have…

*Bajrangi:* If some Chharas took some women, that’s a different matter… We were marching in groups… There was no place to rape anyone there… Everyone was on a killing spree… we were killing, hacking… There were lanes where we had to face Muslims… there would be a confrontation, they’d fight back with all their strength…The moment we’d killed a few, we’d move on… In this melée, if some girl was trying to run away and if a Chhara caught her, then that’s another matter… That day, it was like what happened between Pakistan and India… There were bodies everywhere… it was a sight to be seen, but it wasn’t something to be filmed, in case it got into someone’s hands… There was a video-wala there, some mediawala, we set him on fire too… Lots of those miyas [Muslims] deceived us… They’d chant Jai Mata Di and get away... that happened too… they’d put _tilaks_ on their foreheads and shout Jai Shri Ram, Jai Mata Di….

*TEHELKA: *Tell me how that SRPF [State Reserve Police Force] man saved people?

*Bajrangi:* There was just one Muslim… some big SRP man… Sayeed…

*TEHELKA:* He was an officer...

Bajrangi: Yes, he was… All this cutting and killing happened behind the SRP camp… The ones who weren’t in the pit, they ran and got into the SRP compound… The SRP jawans there were driving them away… when the officer came in his vehicle and said take everyone inside… He was in command… an officer… So, lots of people were saved this way… at least 500 were rescued… Otherwise would they have all gone too… The officer was also fired at… He is also a witness against me…

*TEHELKA: *But then Narendrabhai promoted him and…

Bajrangi: Silenced him… So, there was good work done in Patiya. Today too I am fighting against Muslims and will continue to do so… I have nothing to do with politics… What I say is this: the VHP is an organisation… a Hindu organisation… Our politics should be limited to killing Muslims, beating them up…

*TEHELKA:* How do you feel after you have killed Muslims…

*Bajrangi:* _Maza aata hai na, saheb _[I enjoy it]… I came back after I killed them them, called up the home minister and went to sleep… I felt like Rana Pratap, that I had done something like Maharana Pratap… I’d heard stories about him, but that day I did what he did myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The true terrorist is nawaz who gave green signal to Bombay bomb blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

sathya said:


> Why do call them ?
> 
> When thread itself is for the purpose of trolling ?


no bro we can discuss the subject and with reason able arguments you can post counter replies.



HariPrasad said:


> The true terrorist is nawaz who gave green signal to Bombay bomb blast.


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> No. the thread is intended to show the reality and allow for a healthy discussion. There has been a misconception among indian buddies but I'm a sincere well-wisher of india but we cannot ignore the injustices and genocide of minorities and the looming catastrophe for the world.


as i said sirji forget what happens to the world first make your priorities clear 

whats more important to you as a hub bul watan pakkistani 

1.peace, prosperity , rule of law corruption and incomptence free soicety in pakistan 

2. what happens to muslims of ummah

3.obession of hate and revenge against India/Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

terry5 said:


> *After Killing Them, I Felt Like Maharana Pratap’
> Transcript: BABU BAJRANGI*
> _
> *Neither loot nor rape, this Bajrang Dal leader had only murder on his mind*_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*SEPTEMBER 1, 2007*
> 
> *Bajrangi:* My role was as follows: I was the first to start the [Naroda] Patiya operation… We and the local residents were all together. Patiya is just half a kilometre away from my home… I had gone to Godhra when it happened… I could not bear what I saw… The next day, we gave them a fitting reply…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* What were you unable to tolerate in Godhra?
> *
> Bajrangi: *Any person who saw the Godhra _kaand_ [massacre] would have felt like just killing them at once, hacking them apart… that’s how it was…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *You were there?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Yes, yes, I was with them… So the Godhra kaand happened and after what I saw, I just came back to Naroda and we took revenge.
> 
> *TEHELKA: *How could you organize it all in such short time?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Little time… We organized everything that night itself… We mobilised a team of 29 or 30 people… Those who had guns, we went to them that night itself and told them to give us their guns… If anyone refused, I told them I would shoot them the next day, even if they were Hindu… So people agreed to part with whatever cartridges and guns they had… In this way, we collected 23 guns. But nobody died of gunshots… What happened was this: we chased them and were able to scare them into a huge _khadda_ [pit]. There we surrounded them and finished everything off… Then, at 7 o’clock, we announced…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *This was in Patiya? That’s what it’s called, isn’t it?
> 
> *Bajrangi: *Yes, yes, Patiya.
> 
> *TEHELKA:* Please describe the area.
> 
> *Bajrangi: *In Patiya, there is an ST [State Transport] workshop with a huge wall beside it; next to this wall, Patiya begins… Opposite Patiya, there is a masjid and beside it is a sprawling_khadda_… That’s where we killed them all… At 7 o’clock, I called the home minister and also Jaideepbhai [Jaideep Patel, VHP general secretary] and told them how many people had been killed and said that things were now in their hands… I don’t know if they did anything, though… At 2.30 in the morning, an FIR was lodged against me… The FIR said I was there… the police commissioner even issued orders to shoot me at sight…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *Who, Narendrabhai?
> 
> Bajrangi: The commissioner ordered…
> • • •
> 
> *Bajrangi: *We and the Chharas carried out the Patiya massacre… After that, we all went to jail… People gave us a lot of money after we were jailed… I am rich, so I have no worries, but the Vishwa Hindu Parishad leaders didn’t care for those who were poor and had no money. Even from jail I was telling them [the VHP] to look after their families, do something for the accused. They provided for them for some four to six months, after that all help was stopped… They had promised to fight our cases in court… but till today, nobody has done a thing… Pravinbhai [Togadia, VHP international general secretary] had promised this openly… and he had also said that if there were any problems at their home or any loss [he would take care of them]… but no one knows where they put all the money they collected… Nobody was given any money… for five to seven months, they gave rations, but nothing apart from that…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* You were in touch only with Jaideepbhai?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Only Jaideep was talking to me from the VHP.
> 
> *TEHELKA: *The day the Muslims were killed…
> 
> *Bajrangi: *I spoke to Jaideepbhai 11 or 12 times… _aur humne tabiyat se kaata… Haldighati bana di thi _[and we killed at will, turned the place into Haldighati]… And I am proud of it, if I get another chance, I will kill even more…
> 
> *TEHELKA:*Where was Jaideepbhai camping then?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Jaideepbhai was sitting at Dhanwantri, which is Pravinbhai’s dispensary, he was there… in Bapunagar… There he was and I didn’t even tell him that we were going to do this… In Naroda and Naroda Patiya, we didn’t spare a single Muslim shop, we set everything on fire, we set them on fire and killed them… That’s what we did… Up till then, they didn’t know what was happening; when they got to hear of how many had been killed, they got scared…
> 
> • • •
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​_Photo: Paras Shah_
> 
> *Bajrangi:* There is a distance of about half a kilometre between Naroda [Patiya] and Naroda Gaon... We did a lot at both places… must have butchered not less than… Then we dumped the corpses into a well… At first, I didn’t talk [_This was TEHELKA’s fourth meeting with him_.] I thought… Many journalists and all kinds of people and come ask me if I was in the Patiya incident… I tell them I was not involved, I was quite far away admitted in a hospital…
> 
> • • •
> 
> *TEHELKA: *Do you know Gordhan Zadaphia has revolted?… During the Patiya massacre, what did he say when you spoke to him?
> 
> *Bajrangi: *I spoke to Gordhan Zadaphia… I told him everything that had happened… He told me to leave Gujarat and go into hiding… I asked what he meant, but he told me to run away and to not ever say anywhere that we had talked…
> 
> • • •
> 
> *TEHELKA:* Tell us how it was all done… revolvers… cylinders…
> 
> Bajrangi: The cylinders were theirs [the Muslims’]… Whichever house we entered, we just grabbed the cylinder and fired at it, and, _dhadak_, they exploded… We had guns in any case… I can’t tell you what a good time it was… But four of our activists died in it… No hearing took place even in that…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* Did you climb to the top of a masjid and tie a pig there?
> 
> *Bajrangi:*We rammed an entire tanker into it… the tanker was fully laden… We rammed that tanker inside…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* It was a petrol tanker, no?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* It was diesel… We drove a whole diesel tanker in and then set [the mosque] on fire…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* Meaning, it was the tanker explosion which set Patiya on fire?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* In the masjid…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* In the masjid…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* As for the rest of it, I was in charge at the time… Whatever I wanted to do, I did…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* At the pit, was oil… Those people had gathered there…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* It was a huge pit… You could enter it from one side but you couldn’t climb out at the other end… They were all there together… They started clinging to each other… Even while they were dying, they told each other, you die too, what are you going to be saved for, you die too… so the number of deaths increased.
> 
> *TEHELKA: *Then people poured oil in…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Oil and burning tyres…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* Where did the oil come from?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Oh that… We had lots of material with us… we filled lots of jerrycans in advance… From the petrol pump, the night before… Petrol pump owners gave us petrol and diesel for free…
> 
> • • •
> 
> *TEHELKA: *Muslims were hacked to pieces…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* Hacked, burnt, set on fire, many things were done… many… We believe in setting them on fire because these bastards say they don’t want to be cremated, they’re afraid of it, they say this and that will happen to them… I have just one wish… one last wish…. Let me be sentenced to death… I don’t want to be incarcerated… I don’t care if I’m hanged… Give me two days before my hanging and I will go and have a field day in Juhapura [a Muslim dominated are], where seven or eight lakh of these people stay… I will finish them off … Let a few more of them die… At least 25-50,000 should die…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *How many witnesses have testified against you?
> 
> Bajrangi: Fourteen Muslims and 16 policemen… Out of the 14 Muslims, some have moved to Juhapura… They’ve left Patiya, they don’t have the guts to stay there, defying us… The rest have gone to Karnataka… They got money after all, Rs 7 lakh each… Narendrabhai never said how much they would be given… He announced [the compensation package] then gave out cheques of Rs 20,000 each and that’s where things got stuck… Afterwards, he gave nothing to anyone… But then the Central government supported them…
> 
> • • •
> 
> *TEHELKA:* In other words, the way [you] have killed will go down in history.
> 
> *Bajrangi: *_Arrey hamari FIR me likha gaya hai… ek woh pregnant thi, usko to humne chir diya thha b*******d sala… Unko dikhaya ki kya hota hai… ki hum log ko tumne maara to hum tumko kya pratikaar de sakte hain… hum khichdi kadhi wale nahin hai _[It has been written in my FIR… there was this pregnant woman, I slit her open, sisterf****r… Showed them what’s what… what kind of revenge we can take if our people are killed… I am no feeble rice-eater]… didn’t spare anyone… they shouldn’t even be allowed to breed… I say that even today… Whoever they are, women, children, whoever… Nothing to be done with them but cut them down. Thrash them, slash them, burn the bastards… Hindus can be bad… Hindus can be bad, and I’m saying that because, as I see it, Hindus are as wicked as those people are… Many of them wasted time looting… _Arrey_, [the idea is] don’t keep them alive at all, after that everything is ours…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *And some people also raped…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* No, there were no rapes…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *One or two Chharas may have…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* If some Chharas took some women, that’s a different matter… We were marching in groups… There was no place to rape anyone there… Everyone was on a killing spree… we were killing, hacking… There were lanes where we had to face Muslims… there would be a confrontation, they’d fight back with all their strength…The moment we’d killed a few, we’d move on… In this melée, if some girl was trying to run away and if a Chhara caught her, then that’s another matter… That day, it was like what happened between Pakistan and India… There were bodies everywhere… it was a sight to be seen, but it wasn’t something to be filmed, in case it got into someone’s hands… There was a video-wala there, some mediawala, we set him on fire too… Lots of those miyas [Muslims] deceived us… They’d chant Jai Mata Di and get away... that happened too… they’d put _tilaks_ on their foreheads and shout Jai Shri Ram, Jai Mata Di….
> 
> *TEHELKA: *Tell me how that SRPF [State Reserve Police Force] man saved people?
> 
> *Bajrangi:* There was just one Muslim… some big SRP man… Sayeed…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* He was an officer...
> 
> Bajrangi: Yes, he was… All this cutting and killing happened behind the SRP camp… The ones who weren’t in the pit, they ran and got into the SRP compound… The SRP jawans there were driving them away… when the officer came in his vehicle and said take everyone inside… He was in command… an officer… So, lots of people were saved this way… at least 500 were rescued… Otherwise would they have all gone too… The officer was also fired at… He is also a witness against me…
> 
> *TEHELKA: *But then Narendrabhai promoted him and…
> 
> Bajrangi: Silenced him… So, there was good work done in Patiya. Today too I am fighting against Muslims and will continue to do so… I have nothing to do with politics… What I say is this: the VHP is an organisation… a Hindu organisation… Our politics should be limited to killing Muslims, beating them up…
> 
> *TEHELKA:* How do you feel after you have killed Muslims…
> 
> *Bajrangi:* _Maza aata hai na, saheb _[I enjoy it]… I came back after I killed them them, called up the home minister and went to sleep… I felt like Rana Pratap, that I had done something like Maharana Pratap… I’d heard stories about him, but that day I did what he did myself.


He is in jail till he remains alive. In other countries, They are haild as heros and remains in the Army protection in some other Nation. . This is a difference between a civilized nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

R@m-R@heem said:


> A judicial probe by our Apex court was Also rigorously conducted , which lasted more than a decade... it was not just a trial by the law, but also by the media all over the world... yet this man continued to work as the CM of Gujreat, which indeed has done a very good work... the judgement was fair and we respect the decision of the supreme court of India.. but like always, Pakistan alag hi raag aalapta hai.. Just because Modi was NOT Convicted.. u say it was an unfair probe asif u SAW the guy kill people on ur Geo News or something.. seriously..


This is sufficient. If he was CM and this happened, he was responsible and should have resigned but he did not because he had the job to do..to kill the muslims under the custody of the police and judiciary. The judiciary itself is a partner in the crime.


----------



## Great Sachin

Keep crying....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> No. the thread is intended to show the reality and allow for a healthy discussion. There has been a misconception among indian buddies but I'm a sincere well-wisher of india but we cannot ignore the injustices and genocide of minorities and the looming catastrophe for the world.



Just answer me this... HOW do u know THAT is the "Reality"..?????? and not a Reality that you WANT to BELIEVE to be True???? how are you sooo certain?? Were u getting live feeds for the Riots and u saw Narendra Modi slice someone apart with a sword or smthing???? HAdd hai!!


----------



## terry5

HariPrasad said:


> He is in jail till he remains alive. In other countries, They are haild as heros and remains in the Army protecton. This is a difference between a civilized nation.



Yes .Civilized P.M ordering killings of his own country fellows how civilized you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

terry5 said:


> Yes .Civilized P.M ordering killings of his own country fellows how civilized you are


It is Pakistan which does that and not India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

haviZsultan said:


> Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


Problem is with you people ..You people can support musharraf and elect nawaz as your pm (kargil infiltration) ..They are reason for innocent deaths on both side of the border ..As far as I know no one accused him of killing any Pakistani ..If you feel more Indian then our Muslim Indians then visit India and learn from Indian Muslims about peace and harmony ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> And after that ? Suppose they become leader. Then ? They will ask a simple question that where is the proof. You have to show them. Otherwise they will say its a propaganda.


Where is the proof that Hitler did the holocaust, where is the proof Osama Bin Laden did 9/11? But he being the CM of Gujjarat is responsible for all of that and it is not that a CM will go slicing people in the street with a dagger in hand. He lets the RSS terrorists do it. He facilitate by advising the police not to interfere in their business. Can you deny he was not CM at that time? this alone is stronger evidence than USA provided against Obama bin laden


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> This is sufficient. If he was CM and this happened, he was responsible and should have resigned but he did not because he had the job to do..to kill the muslims under the custody of the police and judiciary. The judiciary itself is a partner in the crime.


waaah .. ye badiya hai.. 
soo if he DIDN'T resign.. and continued to work as was his duty as the CM.. to he is wrong.. simply cz he didnt resign 
and
if he HAD resigned.. then he probably did that out of guilt of being responsible for the deaths.

either ways uv made up your mind that he IS at fault.. chalo.. fir nikalo apna chaakoo aur kaaat do sar Modi ka.. isnt that what your shariya law says right?? thats the judiciary u think is right... to slaughter people on the streets in the name of justice?? sorry.. but the rest of the world calls it a "gross violation of human rights".. in simple terms, your definition of "fair judiciary is scarily close to Terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

war&peace said:


> A few days ago, I argued that Modi does not represent all Indians and thus all the indians are not responsible but all the indians on this forum attacked me and change my mind that he represents each and every Indian.


Why are you looking at only one side? What about Hindus who were burnt by Muslims? Thank God the riots were restricted only to Gujarat...if Hindus are even half as fanatic as Pakistanis millions of Muslims would have been killed all over India...did Hindus resort to retaliation anywhere else in the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

HariPrasad said:


> It is Pakistan which does that and not India.



does what ???


----------



## war&peace

dravidianhero said:


> Why are you looking at only one side? What about Hindus who were burnt by Muslims? Thank God the riots were restricted only to Gujarat...if Hindus are even half as fanatic as Pakistanis millions of Muslims would have been killed all over India...did Hindus resort to retaliation anywhere else in the country?


This is simple. Other provinces did not have Modi as CM at that time. Thanks for your help


----------



## terry5

Sanjay Das said:


> Ok. But what Modi has to do with this ? I mean how all these things are related to Modi ? At the best you can say VHp are Hindutva goons . But how Modi is related to Gujrat Riots ?



are you serious ? 
An Indian infiltrated the group & got the accused to admit modi ordered/knew about the killings 
read earlier post & watch the video .



Sanjay Das said:


> I can not see Modi in this video.



LOL 



Compelling Evidence that proves Narendra Modi ordered the 2002 Gujarat Riots Babu Bajrangi. Ashish Khetan, Tehelka Sting Investigative journalist went undercover, risking his life, to interview the men who did the killing and raping. He told them he was writing a book about the glorious rebirth of Hindutva in India and wanted to interview the heroes who had made it possible. Not knowing that they were being filmed, these men boasted about how they planned, executed, covered up the atrocities and escaped justice. They also explain how they were helped at every stage by Narendra Modi, PM candidate of the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anmol

Worlds top terrorists :
OBAMA>nitanyahoo>osama> Modi>me

Any other suggestions..welcomed pls


----------



## terry5

*Truth Of Gujarat – Narendra Modi’s Criminal Culpability in 2002 riots*
Pratik Sinha March 10, 2014 | 4 Responses

Ashish Khetan, an investigative journalist, interviewed multiple people, who were directly involved in the 2002 riots or were part of the conspiracy to derail justice post 2002 riots, through hidden cameras. All these interviews have been combined in to a 17 minute video which is a must watch for every person who’s going to cast a vote in 2014 elections. See how multiple people admit Narendra Modi being the master mind behind 2002 riots and the denial of justice post 2002.

1) Babu Bajrangi first elaborates how he masterminded the riots, and then explains how *Narendra Modi saved him by manipulating judiciary. The same judge, Akshay Mehta, who bailed out Bajrangi is one of the 2 judges in Nanavati Commission investigating 2002 riots.*

Babu Bajrangi: Modi changed judges to save meBabu Bajrangi: Modi changed judges to save me

2) Bajrang Dal leader Haresh Bhatt admits that* Modi had given them a free hand for 3 days, they could do whatever they want.*

Haresh Bhatt: Modi gave us 3 daysHaresh Bhatt: Modi gave us 3 days
3) Arvind Pandya, advocate representing Gujarat Government in Nanavati Commission, states that Modi gave oral instructions to Police to let go the rioters. He further states that – “If he wasn’t a CM, he would have burst a bomb”.

Arvind Pandya: If Modi wasn't a CM, he would have burst a bombArvind Pandya: If Modi wasn’t a CM, he would have burst a bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hell__raider

war&peace said:


> It is for awareness. Even you should remember this next time you go to vote.


Modi will win election next time too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sanjay Das said:


> Ask this question to Obama and Germans, not me. By the way Laden himself claimed in a video that he is the mastermind of 9/11. Show me one video in which Modi says something like this.
> 
> By the way when Zardari was the president, A pakistani killed 183 Indians and caught. Even Zardari himself said this. Does that mean Zardari is involved in terrorism ? Nope. So it is not the case. There is no proof that Modi is involved directly or Indirectly in Gujrat riots. Babu Bajrangi is a terrorist. You can say he should be hanged.


Can you provide me the link to that video where he claims himself?


----------



## dravidianhero

This tehelka ashish khetan is a hypocrite....blot on humanity


----------



## terry5

Sanjay Das said:


> I can not see Modi in this video.



Hon Justice (Retd.) Mr. Suresh Ahmedabad on 17.2.2014

*Justice Hosbet Suresh, former Judge of Bombay High Court Monday said that CM Narendra Modi was the main conspirator of the 2002 Gujarat riots* and was not a suitable candidate as Prime Minister of India.

Justice Suresh said that as a member of the Concerned Citizens’ Tribunal, he — along with former Supreme Court judges V Krishna Iyer and P B Sawant — had toured Gujarat extensively for 15 days after 2002 riots. Justice Iyer, who chaired the tribunal, has given testimonials to Modi.

“*Modi was the main conspirator of Gujarat riots,” Justice Suresh said*.
“What happened in Best Bakery case? All the accused were acquitted by the trial court. But the same case got transferred to Maharashtra and the accused got convicted,” Justice Suresh said. “He is like Hitler. What happened after Hitler came to power? World War broke out. I do not rule out the possibility of (something) similar if he becomes the PM.”
Referring to the conviction of Maya Kodnani in the 2002 Naroda Patiya massacre and Modi’s complicity in the riots, he said, “Whose person is Kodnani? Modi’s.”


----------



## R@m-R@heem

war&peace said:


> This is sufficient. If he was CM and this happened, he was responsible and should have resigned but he did not because he had the job to do..to kill the muslims under the custody of the police and judiciary. The judiciary itself is a partner in the crime.


waaah .. ye badiya hai..
soo if he DIDN'T resign.. and continued to work as was his duty as the CM.. to he is wrong.. simply cz he didnt resign
and
if he HAD resigned.. then he probably did that out of guilt of being responsible for the deaths.

either ways uv made up your mind that he IS at fault.. chalo.. fir nikalo apna chaakoo aur kaaat do sar Modi ka.. isnt that what your shariya law says right?? thats the judiciary u think is right... to slaughter people on the streets in the name of justice?? sorry.. but the rest of the world calls it a "gross violation of human rights".. in simple terms, your definition of "fair judiciary is scarily close to Terrorism.


----------



## hell__raider

war&peace said:


> It becomes our responsibility to raise the awareness about these criminals and let the people of the world know the true story which mainstream media is deliberately hiding.


Whole world knows but does not accept. Keep the propaganda alive. It will give him free publicity & make him more popular.



haviZsultan said:


> Indians (Hindus) should really think about how they vote... we muslims have refused to vote for him completely but it is clear that this person has active support from a number of Indians, mainly the hindutva group of people who seem to be the majority. It is like electing Hafiz Saeed as Prime Minister of Pakistan. Though we do not acknowledge he is a terrorist like Indians do not that Modi is one it still would be a black mark on society. A person blamed for mass killings and innumerable deaths should not be a Prime Minister, in fact many cases should be running against said person.


BJP gets 31% of all Indians vote & 20% of Muslim votes. Saying that Muslims did not vote for him is false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

To all indians

Don't post anymore on this thread..we are just feeding the OP... just ignore this thread and move on.


----------



## dravidianhero

Sanjay Das said:


> So it is his statement, like may people are claiming here. He only said that he thought Narendra Modi will help them in rioting and murdering being from RSS. But he did not know that he will be arrested. See the video from start to end. So how is Modi linked to Gujrat riots ? His only fault is his past RSS links.


Boy..don't reply anymore...your explanations are not going to change his mind...we should just let such threads die their natural course.


----------



## terry5

dravidianhero said:


> This tehelka ashish khetan is a hypocrite....blot on humanity



Coool 

*Bombay high court Judge Justice Hosbet Suresh
Supreme Court judge V Krishna Iyer
Supreme Court Judge P B Sawant

are also blot on humanity 



*


----------



## Parashu

SarthakGanguly said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid.


what u gonna do, what you gonna do when modi.... 

Gujarat ko to saaf kia hain, bharat ko bhi saaf kar dege


----------



## terry5

dravidianhero said:


> To all indians
> 
> Don't post anymore on this thread..we are just feeding the OP... just ignore this thread and move on.


----------



## Parashu

dravidianhero said:


> Boy..don't reply anymore...your explanations are not going to change his mind...we should just let such threads die their natural course.


just troll here, who gives a shit everybody knows this is troll thread. vo log kuch bhi nahi kar sakte hai, just enjoy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_arura

war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.



Just because you or your ilk so say doesn't make it so. If so then your founder MA Jinnah (Quaide Aza) according to many in India was a terrorist involved in senseless killing (not directly but then neither did Hitler kill anyone personally)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parashu said:


> what u gonna do, what you gonna do when modi....
> 
> Gujarat ko to saaf kia hain, bharat ko bhi saaf kar dege


Yaar tu bohot ganda troll karta hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Our Country, We voted, Our decision, Our leader...why do Pakistanis take everything happening in India as their priority? Leave us alone please, enough with the obsession.


----------



## Parashu

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yaar tu bohot ganda troll karta hain.













Trisonics said:


> Our Country, We voted, Our decision, Our leader...why do Pakistanis take everything happening in India as their priority? Leave us alone please, enough with the obsession.


subcontinent mai aap na adopted chota bhai hain. bura mat lagaO.


----------



## war&peace

Parashu said:


>


That is the suitable for Murdoodi...why did you make him pm. I know he will make a very good sweeper. I like your thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Soon Pakistan will release a movie..

MODI - The greatest pain of Pakistan in 21st century..



It's really enjoy seeing Pakistan's debating modi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

P.K. said:


> Even if you equate Raheel Sharif with Nawaz Sharif still you won't make any sense
> 
> No Point, comparing apple with oranges



How is that?

Both Hafiz Saeed and Modi are religious nutcases. With one difference: Unlike Modi, Hafiz has never organized a massacre of minorities.

And we Pakistanis would never elect him a PM. Whereas in India, massacres of minorities by religious fanatics are rewarded by PM-ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

coffee_cup said:


> How is that?
> 
> Both Hafiz Saeed and Modi are religious nutcases. With one difference: Unlike Modi, Hafiz has never organized a massacre of minorities.
> 
> And we Pakistanis would never elect him a PM. Whereas in India, massacres of minorities by religious fanatics are rewarded by PM-ship.


That is because Pakistan is a tolerant nation. While India and especially Hindus are not. The whole world knows this. Hope that puts an end to this endless tu tu main main.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shot-Caller

war&peace said:


> That is the suitable for Murdoodi...why did you make him pm. I know he will make a very good sweeper. I like your thinking


Dude there's no need for such threads. Why do you give him importance? Let Indians live as they want to. They will fall in their own pit. For e.g things like meat ban. They have shot themselves in the foot. Just watch what happens. No need to prove what their PM is or isn't.


----------



## TruthPrevails

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is because Pakistan is a tolerant nation. While India and especially Hindus are not. The whole world knows this. Hope that puts an end to this endless tu tu main main.


I agree we are piece of shit... RSS VHP and Modi are degrading our country.. Pakistan will rise and overtake India in all fields


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oysters said:


> dude you live in country with 900 million Hindus. Have some decency to respect your fellow people


Seculars don't respect anyone but Sunnis and Catholics. Sorry.  I want to, but can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## coffee_cup

Dem!god said:


> Soon Pakistan will release a movie..
> 
> MODI - The greatest pain of Pakistan in 21st century..
> 
> 
> 
> It's really enjoy seeing Pakistan's debating modi...



So the next bollywood movie is going to be called what? "Hafiz Saeed the greatest pain of India in 21st century".


Oh wait you have already released one about him, what was it called ....Phantoos? 


These Indians ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthPrevails

Oysters said:


> dude you live in country with 900 million Hindus. Have some decency to respect your fellow people


haha you dont know sarthak ganguly he is a famous anti hindu, anti-raw, anti-india partay:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

We enjoy your hate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oysters said:


> haha. seculars respect everyone. wannabes don't


Owaisi will disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

Shot-Caller said:


> Dude there's no need for such threads. Why do you give him importance? Let Indians live as they want to. They will fall in their own pit. For e.g things like meat ban. They have shot themselves in the foot. Just watch what happens. No need to prove what their PM is or isn't.



 So u think he's gaining anything with this thread ? We're still evil Hinduvadi terrorists. Going to fall in a pit 

To all Modi haters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

drunken-monke said:


> He is a terror in the heart of terrorist.. Friends and well wishers are welcomed with red carpet... Its up to you, what you want....



he is terrorist dude


----------



## TruthPrevails

Whazzup said:


> So u think he's anything with this thread ? We're still evil Hinduvadi terrorists. Going to fall in a pit
> 
> To all Modi haters


dam right TO HELL AND BEYOND.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

TruthPrevails said:


> dam right TO HELL AND BEYOND.......



LOL I'm pretty sure these foolish boys will punch there screens and cry when Modi will win in next elections too.


----------



## coffee_cup

Whazzup said:


> So u think he's anything with this thread ? We're still evil Hinduvadi terrorists. Going to fall in a pit



Na dude, you are fine, 

But that doesn't change the fact that Modi is Hafiz Saeed of India, with one difference that Hafiz Saeed doesn't organise massacres of minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Whazzup said:


> So u think he's anything with this thread ? We're still evil Hinduvadi terrorists. Going to fall in a pit
> 
> To all Modi haters


Whatever you're trying to say genius first go read my post and then post links I don't hate anyone. I just don't care.


----------



## Whazzup

coffee_cup said:


> Na dude, you are fine,
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that Modi is Hafiz Saeed of India, with one difference that Hafiz Saeed doesn't organise massacres of minorities.



Everyone has blood on there hands for me its OK that he's working for Successful India backed by strong economics. While rest just keeps on failing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthPrevails

Whazzup said:


> LOL I'm pretty sure these foolish boys will punch there screens and cry when Modi will win in next elections too.


NO... NOOOOO You evil hindu internet guy... i curse you, i double curse you.... Muderer modi and all hindus will extinct and next election Congress and AIMIM will win, and owasi will be our president and respected Rahul Gandhi our PM....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whazzup

Shot-Caller said:


> Whatever you're trying to say genius first go read my post and then post links I don't hate anyone. I just don't care.



Sorry I missed a word my mistake. Let me correct it. 



Whazzup said:


> *So u think he's gaining anything with this thread* ? We're still evil Hinduvadi terrorists. Going to fall in a pit
> 
> To all Modi haters



Regards,


----------



## Ind4Ever

This was National election 2014 And Modi won thumping majority and created history. Today these parties are history  ,,,... Thanks to comments made by pakistanis too . Greatly helped us  At Least another 15 years of Modi Mantra will echo all corners of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parashu

war&peace said:


> That is the suitable for Murdoodi...why did you make him pm. I know he will make a very good sweeper. I like your thinking


our choice he's good cleaner and he knows how to develop our country from 0.
bde bhai she itna problem kyun hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamrananvaar

war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.


Plz post daily motion link or any other link than youtube


----------



## Parashu

Ind4Ever said:


> This was National election 2014 And Modi won thumping majority and created history. Today these parties are history  ,,,... Thanks to comments made by pakistanis too . Greatly helped us  At Least another 15 years of Modi Mantra will echo all corners of the world
> 
> View attachment 257434

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.K.

coffee_cup said:


> Both Hafiz Saeed and Modi are religious nutcases. With one difference: Unlike Modi, Hafiz has never organized a massacre of minorities.



You may consider Hafiz Saeed a Religious nutcase. But 'Terrorist' Moodi is a thorough Politician who is on a mission to $crew Pakistan and fool Indians. 

Moodi is waiting for an opportunity to organize another massacre of minorities if they dare to repeat another Godra like incident of massacring Hindus. 



coffee_cup said:


> And we Pakistanis would never elect him a PM. Whereas in India, massacres of minorities by religious fanatics are rewarded by PM-ship



Since when Pakistan has a choice of electing a PM 

You have been ruled by your master Uncle Sam or your Establishment, or a dummy approved by either of your masters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

Parashu said:


>


Both pictures are same


----------



## Parashu

Dem!god said:


> Soon Pakistan will release a movie..
> 
> MODI - The greatest pain of Pakistan in 21st century..
> 
> 
> 
> It's really enjoy seeing Pakistan's debating modi...


budget nahi hai unlogo k pass. Bollywoodai phantom ki tarah banegi. 



Ind4Ever said:


> Both pictures are same


No.
2014 main Indian Parties this modi k saamne.
2015 main Pakistan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ind4Ever

Parashu said:


>


Both pictures are same


----------



## Parashu

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is because Pakistan is a tolerant nation. While India and especially Hindus are not. The whole world knows this. Hope that puts an end to this endless tu tu main main.


yaar sarcastic ban ne ki bji ek limit hoti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

Breathtaking reality with clear cut evidences !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P.K.

Parashu said:


> our choice he's good cleaner and he knows how to develop our country from 0.
> bde bhai she itna problem kyun hai ?








*One Pic is worth MILLION words*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parashu

Shot-Caller said:


> Dude there's no need for such threads. Why do you give him importance? Let Indians live as they want to. They will fall in their own pit. For e.g things like meat ban. They have shot themselves in the foot. Just watch what happens. No need to prove what their PM is or isn't.


----------



## Ind4Ever

Truth !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

war&peace said:


> No. the thread is intended to show the reality and allow for a healthy discussion. There has been a misconception among indian buddies but I'm a sincere well-wisher of india but we cannot ignore the injustices and genocide of minorities and the looming catastrophe for the world.



Thanks for showing concern about us.

Please take care for yourself.

We will throw out anyone if he/ she ain't worth it.

But if he/ she worth it, only we won't change any time ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

Shot-Caller said:


> Dude there's no need for such threads. Why do you give him importance? Let Indians live as they want to. They will fall in their own pit. For e.g things like meat ban. They have shot themselves in the foot. Just watch what happens. No need to prove what their PM is or isn't.


It is about raising awareness among the people of the world about the radicalisation of india.....Modi, the terrorist, is not so significant as a person but when majority of indians back him we need to let world know. 
Just suppose for arguments sake, If Pakistan elected Hafiz Saeed as PM, the same indians who are telling us it is not our business to discuss about Modi and what and who indians elect, would be running amuck to create an uproar and a case against Pakistan. They are pathologically obsessed with Pakistan and their heavy presence on pdf vindicates my point. One of the reasons to start this thread at this time was to show my colleagues about the intolerance, obsession and radical nature of the majority of indian people. I'm happy that my stance got not only vindicated but rather shocked my colleagues and many of them have wowed to play an active role in spreading this message to their friends, colleagues, family members and general public through social media.


----------



## AsianLion

*Modi terrorist effect: Religious school punishes students for wearing other religious symbols *
Kanpur: Protests Erupt After St Mary's Convent School Girls Punished for Wearing Rakhi, Mehndi

A major protest broke out in Kanpur on the premises of the St Mary's Convent School after some of its students were allegedly punished and humiliated for wearing 'rakhi' (sacred thread worn on the festival of Raksha Bandhan) and 'mehndi' (a natural dye) to school.

According to reports, the victim students were made to stand in the sun as punishment for wearing rakhi and mehndi to the school. It is reported that the school authorities forced these girls to wash off the mehndi, which led to bleeding from their hands.

Some reports said that the school authorities even forced a girl to rub her hands on a stone to clear the mehndi.

The families of the students later arrived at the school located on GT Road in Fatehpur after the girls narrated them the incident.

According to Hindi.news18.com, the parents were miffed with the school authorities as it is a common tradition during Raksha Bandhan to put on mehndi. The school authorities allegedly cut off the rakhi tied on the hands of the girls.

The angry parents demanded an explanation from the school for such punishments. The police intervened when the situation got tense and calmed the agitated parents.

The school authorities have maintained that the students were asked to remove mehndi and rakhi as the Catholic institution strictly forbids use of religious symbols in the school, it was reported.

Reacting to the incident, a social media user later shared a picture of the school teachers, including the nuns, and questioned if the school doesn't permit religious symbols then why were teachers allowed to wear a 'cross' to the class.

Source: Modi Effect: Religious school punishes students for wearing other religious symbols


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

If Rahul Gandhi stands again, we can see Modi for second term for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ind4Ever

Happy 65 Birthday ‪#‎NarendraModi‬ Ji . You Rocks _/\_

Here are some interesting facts about Prime Minister Narendra Modi:

During Modi’s childhood, he served the Indian army as a volunteer during 1965 Indo-Pak war at the railway stations and also helped flood victims in Gujarat in 1967.

He doesn’t smoke, drink nor eat non-vegetarian food, he was and still is a teetotaler.

We know that Modi is a fashion icon to many, however, what many don’t know is that he’s a one brand man and buys from Jade Blue, a Ahmedabad-based textile company.

Everyone knows that Modi is fond of Hinduism and Buddhism. The reason behind his fondness for both lies in his birthplace Vadnagar, where both the religions flourished since centuries.

Modi makes it a point to get blessings from his mother Heeraben on his birthday. He has four brothers and a sister and, has an estranged wife too.

Apart from Politics, Modi’s hobbies include poetry, photography and not to mention, chilling out in the social media.

Initially, he didn't want enter politics, and wanted to settle down as a monk in Ramakrishna Mission. It was Swami Atmasthananda who advised against it and got rejected thrice.

In many interviews, Modi claims that he sleeps for less than “5 hours maximum.”

For the first time, when he became Gujarat Chief Minister, his mother said "Beta, kadi lanch na leis." (Son, never take bribe.)

Modi came from a poor background, where his mother used to work at houses cleaning utensils for extra money. They couldn't even arrange a photographer for any of their weddings.





Pouring Wished for our PM  Social media glitters with NaMo chants !!! 
Wishing our beloved Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modiji a very happy birthday. May the Almighty God bless him and give him a long life and strength to fulfill his vision of transforming India into a strong, developed & progressive nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

AsianUnion said:


> *Modi terrorist effect: Religious school punishes students for wearing other religious symbols *
> Kanpur: Protests Erupt After St Mary's Convent School Girls Punished for Wearing Rakhi, Mehndi
> 
> A major protest broke out in Kanpur on the premises of the St Mary's Convent School after some of its students were allegedly punished and humiliated for wearing 'rakhi' (sacred thread worn on the festival of Raksha Bandhan) and 'mehndi' (a natural dye) to school.
> 
> According to reports, the victim students were made to stand in the sun as punishment for wearing rakhi and mehndi to the school. It is reported that the school authorities forced these girls to wash off the mehndi, which led to bleeding from their hands.
> 
> Some reports said that the school authorities even forced a girl to rub her hands on a stone to clear the mehndi.
> 
> The families of the students later arrived at the school located on GT Road in Fatehpur after the girls narrated them the incident.
> 
> According to Hindi.news18.com, the parents were miffed with the school authorities as it is a common tradition during Raksha Bandhan to put on mehndi. The school authorities allegedly cut off the rakhi tied on the hands of the girls.
> 
> The angry parents demanded an explanation from the school for such punishments. The police intervened when the situation got tense and calmed the agitated parents.
> 
> The school authorities have maintained that the students were asked to remove mehndi and rakhi as the Catholic institution strictly forbids use of religious symbols in the school, it was reported.
> 
> Reacting to the incident, a social media user later shared a picture of the school teachers, including the nuns, and questioned if the school doesn't permit religious symbols then why were teachers allowed to wear a 'cross' to the class.
> 
> Source: Modi Effect: Religious school punishes students for wearing other religious symbols


A convent school punished a hindu for wearing a rakhi and a muslim for wearing dye.......you saw modi effect in that as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

coffee_cup said:


> So the next bollywood movie is going to be called what? "Hafiz Saeed the greatest pain of India in 21st century".
> 
> 
> Oh wait you have already released one about him, what was it called ....Phantoos?
> 
> 
> These Indians ....


The only difference being that Hafeez "the stray dog" Saeed was declared as a TERRORIST by the U.N.O. and the U.S.A. and has got a bounty of $10 millions on his head dead or alive.On the contrary,Mr.Modi has been elected as the head of the largest democracy by means of a fair election and both the U.N. and the U.S.A. received him with an open hand.This senseless comparison between a U.N. declared Global terrorist and the P.M. of the largest democracy only shows that the I.Q. of the general Pakistani people is well below the world average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Every one knows he is terrorist top to bottom first elected terrorist name should be pug in records

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Mike_Brando said:


> The only difference being that *Hafeez "the stray dog" Saeed*....



Hi @mods, can I also write *Nareendra "the stray dog" Modi*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

coffee_cup said:


> Hi @mods, can I also write *Nareendra "the stray dog" Modi*?


Yeah you can write anything but that doesn't change the fact that Mr.Saeed's full name is Hafeez"the stray dog" Saeed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

aks18 said:


> he is terrorist dude


If he is then, What would you call Yaha Khan and Ayub Khan... Haven't seen any threads by Pakistani members denouncing the crimes done by your those president cum Military leaders..

You know what there is a very good old saying,

*"Hathi chale bazar kutte bhoke hazar"!!*

Kuch samajhe miyan??**

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_arura

war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.



If Mohammad Ali Jinnah can become your PM then why not Modi in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

k_arura said:


> If Mohammad Ali Jinnah can become your PM then why not Modi in India?


Mohammad Ali Jinnah was not a PM....your sorry state of knowledge reflects how distorted history you have been taught in indian schools.


----------



## Neemo neemo

war&peace said:


> Mohammad Ali Jinnah was not a PM....your sorry state of knowledge reflects how distorted history you have been taught in indian schools.


I.know the guy, he had his primary education completed in a sunni madarsaa. 

You know some trauma he got there.

so no need to go harsh on him. Show some mercy to him.


----------



## k_arura

war&peace said:


> Mohammad Ali Jinnah was not a PM....your sorry state of knowledge reflects how distorted history you have been taught in indian schools.


He was in an even bigger position. (Atleast you agree that he was a terrorist, right?) Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Neemo neemo said:


> I.know the guy, he had his primary education completed in a sunni madarsaa.
> 
> You know some trauma he got there.
> 
> so no need to go harsh on him. Show some mercy to him.



And who would you be sir?


----------



## war&peace

Neemo neemo said:


> I.know the guy, he had his primary education completed in a sunni madarsaa.
> 
> You know some trauma he got there.
> 
> so no need to go harsh on him. Show some mercy to him.


No hindus is allowed in any sunni madrassa to study. Actually he was your classmate in mandir school....you have forgotten that poor chap so soon...may be you both underwent a trauma


----------



## Neemo neemo

k_arura said:


> He was in an even bigger position. (Atleast you agree that he was a terrorist, right?) Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> And who would you be sir?


Just a friend



war&peace said:


> No hindus is allowed in any sunni madrassa to study. Actually he was your classmate in mandir school....you have forgotten that poor chap so soon...may be you both underwent a trauma


You need to visit india. There are a lot madarsaa here where people from all fairy are allowed to study. This is not a barbaric land unlike one of our neighbor. 

His maulvi taught him some weird things 

Really weird


----------



## chhota bheem

war&peace said:


> Mohammad Ali Jinnah was not a PM....your sorry state of knowledge reflects how distorted history you have been taught in indian schools.





Neemo neemo said:


> I.know the guy, he had his primary education completed in a sunni madarsaa.
> 
> You know some trauma he got there.
> 
> so no need to go harsh on him. Show some mercy to him.


Education means understanding what one was trying to convay.

He ment father of a nation.
If you guys feel any of your elected PM is greater than your father of the nation then its a different story.


----------



## ZooZoo

war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.





Die Hater Die....

This Vedio is very old.. When Modi was CM. Now Modi is PM.. Sanjib Bhatt affidavite was quashed by court. Sanjiv Bhutt says 

"My Family is in danger"

Its been 5 year passed, Nothing happen to his family.. And his wife Shweta Bhatt fought on Congress ticket (parliament election)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

terry5 said:


> Hon Justice (Retd.) Mr. Suresh Ahmedabad on 17.2.2014
> 
> *Justice Hosbet Suresh, former Judge of Bombay High Court Monday said that CM Narendra Modi was the main conspirator of the 2002 Gujarat riots* and was not a suitable candidate as Prime Minister of India.
> 
> Justice Suresh said that as a member of the Concerned Citizens’ Tribunal, he — along with former Supreme Court judges V Krishna Iyer and P B Sawant — had toured Gujarat extensively for 15 days after 2002 riots. Justice Iyer, who chaired the tribunal, has given testimonials to Modi.
> 
> “*Modi was the main conspirator of Gujarat riots,” Justice Suresh said*.
> “What happened in Best Bakery case? All the accused were acquitted by the trial court. But the same case got transferred to Maharashtra and the accused got convicted,” Justice Suresh said. “He is like Hitler. What happened after Hitler came to power? World War broke out. I do not rule out the possibility of (something) similar if he becomes the PM.”
> Referring to the conviction of Maya Kodnani in the 2002 Naroda Patiya massacre and Modi’s complicity in the riots, he said, “Whose person is Kodnani? Modi’s.”



And that must have pleased you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

HariPrasad said:


> And that must have pleased you.


----------



## AsianLion

*Narendra Modi is the biggest terrorist in India, says Nitish's minister
*
NEW DELHI: In a controversial statement, a minister from the Nitish Kumar government today accused BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being "the biggest terrorist in India."

"Narendra Modi is the biggest terrorist in the country and it is only natural that he talks about threat to the country from terrorists. One who kills others feels threatened and always moves around security in the fear that he might be killed," said Bihar's Agriculture Minister Narendra Singh.

Mr Singh also accused the BJP of being involved in the serial blasts at Mr Modi's rally in Patna last month, and said the demand for more security for Mr Modi was a publicity stunt. "I clearly feel that the BJP had vested interests in ensuring the blasts took place and has strong links with those accused," he said.

Six people were killed and 83 injured when seven low intensity bombs exploded in Patna ahead of Mr Modi's rally on. Investigators say banned terror outfit Indian Mujahideen was behind the blasts.

Mr Modi enjoys Z-category security. He is guarded by the Gujarat police and the National Security Guard (NSG), whose commandos are offered to chief ministers like J Jayalalithaa, seen as high-risk targets. After the Patna blasts, the BJP had demanded Mr Modi be guarded by the elite Special Protection Group (SPG) which handles the security of the Prime Minister and Congress president Sonia Gandhi and her children.

Nitish Kumar's JD(U) ended a 17-year alliance with the BJP earlier this year, saying he wasn't prepared to stick around while the BJP promoted Mr Modi to its prime ministerial candidate. After the split both sides have traded industrial-strength insults with dogged determination.

Today's remarks by Mr Singh are not his first controversial comments. In August, he had given Pakistan a clean chit over the killing of five Indian soldiers along the Line of Control by saying "I don't believe that Pakistan is responsible for the incident... Pakistan is our younger brother and a neighbour."


----------



## AsianLion

#ModiFail

a website to keep looking.


----------



## Thorough Pro

@mods can correct the word "Democracy" in the title to "Terrocracy"




war&peace said:


> This short documentary equates Narendra Modi with Hitler and Genghis Khan but the difference is that Modi is democratically elected and, in fact, by the largest democracy. In a country of 1.2 Billion people, they couldn't find a better person to head them. This raises serious questions about the ethics of Indian people and the democracy itself. It also highlights the acts of terrorism committed by RSS and RAW and the deliberate ignorance of the western media of those heinous crimes. Thus it is our responsibility that we spread awareness through social media and tell the world about this terrorism.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Criminal is Criminal even if he or she Become PM just like MR. TERRORIST NARINDER MODY a PM of world slowest democrasy (india),


----------



## Tiger Genie

Terrorists are getting quite desperate looking at Modi's success. This thread triggered by news of shellacking Nawas Sherief got from Ban Ki Moon and John Kerry while visiting Ne York this week.

It is pitiable what these guys have been now reduced to; but it is difficult to show pity because they still have not learnt the lessons of hatred. When will they realize such hatred is what led to their own jihadis bombing their own country and now they have to waste resources mounting things like zarb-e-azb to bomb some even more of Pakistan !!


----------



## AsianLion

This is how Ind PM Narendra Modi welcomed in USA :0


----------



## zebra7

Cartoon of the day: Nawaz Sharif raises Kashmir issue in UN, Sushma Swaraj likely to speak on the issue today:IBNLive Videos



AsianUnion said:


> This is how Ind PM Narendra Modi welcomed in USA :0


----------



## AsianLion

New websites:

Zuck, Wash Your Hands!

#ModiFail


----------

